#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-05
<cr3> how can I determine what d-i identifier corresponds to what prompt in the installer, like netcfg/choose_interface? it's usually obvious, but I'm just wondering how to understand the mapping
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cr3> if I want to preseed a netinstall, would it make sense to simply add the url of the preseed.txt in the pxelinux.cfg/default boot menu?
<cr3> just to make sure, I need to build my own boot image to preseed a netinstall, right?
<cjwatson> no, just boot it with preseed/url=blah
<cjwatson> should fit somewhere in pxelinux.cfg
<thom> cr3: no, just update pxelinux.cfg/default
<cjwatson> 02:14 < cr3> how can I determine what d-i identifier corresponds to what prompt in the installer, like netcfg/choose_interface? it's usually obvious, but I'm just wondering how to understand the mapping
<cjwatson> cr3: run with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 and the installer will log what it's asking
<cjwatson> like INPUT critical netcfg/choose_interface
<cjwatson> or whatever
<arnaud> hi
<arnaud> i'm looking for a dapper installer (netboot) with a more recent kernel
<cr3> cjwatson: so the installer syslog output returned "INPUT critical languagechooser/language-name-fb", so I added to my pressed file "d-i languagechooser/language-name-fb string English". however, that doesn't seem to take and I still get a prompt for the language
<cr3> I tried changing "string" for "select", and I also tried removing "-fb" from language-name, still doesn't quite work
<cr3> so, I tried using the example-preseed.txt and I still get all the prompts. syslog seems to show that the preseed file is being retrieve though: Dec  5 18:00:19 debconf: <-- 0 http://midir.certification.canonical.com/edgy/i386/preseed.txt
<cr3> even if I specify languagechooser/language-name=English in the boot paramters, it still prompts for it :(
<cjwatson> no, localechooser is weird, don't do that
<cjwatson> see the installation-guide
<cjwatson> you want debian-installer/locale=en_CA.UTF-8 (or whatever)
<cjwatson> arnaud: no such exists, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> unless you build it yourself
<cjwatson> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel is the closest documentation available but it isn't correct for Ubuntu; we don't have the separate linux-kernel-di-* step; instead our kernel packages build udebs directly
<cjwatson> cr3: are you sure you get all the prompts, and not just the first few?
<cr3> cjwatson: yes, sorry for the confusion
<cjwatson> can I see the preseed file?
<cjwatson> also your boot options
<cr3> cjwatson: your suggestion worked to answer the language prompt worked, now working on console-setup/ask_detect or somesudh
<cr3> cjwatson: sure, give me a minute to prepare the urls
<cjwatson> console-setup/ask_detect should be straightforward
<cjwatson> you know that everything that comes before the installer retrieves the preseed file has to be given on the kernel command line, right?
<cr3> cjwatson: I downloaded the syslog file from the machine after the network detection and it seemed that the preseed file was being retrieved before language selection.
<cjwatson> are you using kickstart?
<cjwatson> the preseed file is only retrieved before language selection if you're using kickstart, absolutely not otherwise
<cjwatson> I wrote the code to do that in kickstart, and it was bloody hard, so :)
<cr3> cjwatson: that's just the impression I got from the syslog file, I might be misunderstanding the output so I'm uploading that file as well
<cjwatson> cr3: this should all be explained in the appendix on preseeding in the installation-guide
<cr3> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/netinstall
<cr3> cjwatson: I missed that part of the installation-guide but I'm reading it carefully now: B.2. Using preseeding
<cjwatson> Dec  5 18:20:44 frontend: --> SET preseed/url http://midir.certification.canonical.com/edgy/i386/preseed.txt
<cjwatson> Dec  5 18:20:44 frontend: <-- 0 value set
<cjwatson> Dec  5 18:20:44 frontend: --> METAGET preseed/url type
<cjwatson> Dec  5 18:20:44 frontend: <-- 0 string
<cjwatson> Dec  5 18:20:44 frontend: --> FSET preseed/url seen true
<cjwatson> Dec  5 18:20:44 frontend: <-- 0 true
<cjwatson> you're looking at those lines, right?
<cr3> Dec  5 18:20:45 debconf: --> GET preseed/url
<cjwatson> that's actually the preseeding infrastructure copying stuff from the kernel command line into the debconf database - it doesn't actually fetch that URL until rather later
<cjwatson> cr3: oh, I see your confusion. That's the main menu confirming that it should be including network-preseed in its menu.
<cjwatson> look for "Menu item 'network-preseed' selected" - that's where it actually fetches the preseed file
<cr3> aha: Dec  5 18:22:04 preseed: successfully loaded preseed file from http://midir.certification.canonical.com/edgy/i386/preseed.txt
<cjwatson> rigt
<cjwatson> right
<cr3> ok, that makes sense now, thanks for holding my hand there :)
<cjwatson> so drop console-tools/archs and kbd-chooser/method; those are obsolete in edgy
<cjwatson> drop debian-installer/locale from the preseed file, as it's only useful on the boot prompt
<cjwatson> er, kernel command line
<cr3> cjwatson: gotcha, and I'll add console-setup/ask_detect to the kernel command line
<cjwatson> and add console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=ca or something like that
<cjwatson> maybe console-setup/variantcode=fr (for French Canadian)
<cjwatson> I should have documented console-setup/ask_detect in installation-guide, though. I've fixed that in my local copy.
<cr3> cjwatson: that's new in edgy though, right?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> what you had before would be fine in dapper, if you moved it to the kernel command line
<cr3> I intend to test it later
<mark> wth happened to vim in edgy
<mark> it's so extremely painful
<mark> the cursor keys not working etc
<mark> I don't recall dapper doing that
<thom> mark: apt-get install vim ; i rather suspect vim-tiny sets compat mode
<mark> ok
<mark> I'll have to pull that in in the default install then :)
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> need to fiddle with our configuration changes a bit - some of them massively predate vim-tiny and I think they're unnecessary now
<thom> yeah, $work-standard deps on vim for that very reason
<cjwatson> which would probably make vim a little more usable out of the box in Ubuntu, on top of using vim rather than vim-tiny
<arnaud> cjwatson, it seems a bit complicated but anyway i think i'll have to do this
<cjwatson> arnaud: yes, it is complicated. what's the actual problem?
<cjwatson> arnaud: you might consider using edgy instead; it's probably a lot easier if you need a new kernel
<arnaud> yes but i have to install dapper for lts :)
<arnaud> is it possible to download and install dapper from an edgy cd or netboot?
<arnaud> ie when i choose the mirror
<arnaud> i think i have seen this in debian
<cr3> arnaud: interesting question, that'd be nice!
<thom> mirror/suite
<thom> should do you, iirc
<cr3> I get a red error message saying "No root file system is defined, please correct this from the partition menu." when adding "d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select Erase entire disk" to my preseed file
<arnaud> let's try.
<cr3> I have updated my syslog file: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/netinstall/syslog
<cr3> the same error occurs for "d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select Use the largest continuous free space"
<cr3> the problem with using "partman-auto/init_automatically_partition" with something like "Erase entire disk: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)..." is that the first disk might not be given the SCSI ID 1, it might be 5 for example.
<cr3> hm, still getting "No root file system is defined" using several combinations including expert_recipe
<cr3> syslog says something about "Adding swap on /dev/sda5" but nothing about /
<cr3> interesting, I see this in syslog: SUBST partman/choose_partition CHOICES Guided partitioning, Help on partitioning, , SCSI5 (0\,0\,0) (sda) - 80.0 GB ATA ST380811AS,      #1 primary   78.5 GB B K ext3       /media/sda1,      #5 logical    1.5 GB   F swap       swap, , Undo changes to partitions, Finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<cr3> so, that basically tells me there's a primary partition defined for /media/sda1 but no mountpoint defined
<cr3> sorry for having to leave like that, has there been any action while I was gone :)
<cr3> the reason why I was getting a "No root partition" error is that the expert_recipe doesn't seem to define the mountpoint properly, I'm seeing "/media/sda1" and "/media/sda2" in the partition disks step
<mpt> cr3, no action while you were gone
<cr3> mpt: darn, action is good :)
<cr3> aha! I found a bug related to what I'm trying to do: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/40186
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-06
<cjwatson> grr, everybody who asked questions that I can answer has left
<cjwatson> thom: setting mirror/suite to anything but the current release is unlikely to work in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> there are no compatibility shims or anything and I've put no effort into keeping that working; the edgy installer for instance requires tasksel in main and customised for Ubuntu, which it wasn't in dapper
<thom> ah, ok
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cr3> I'm trying to use preseeding to erase the entire disk but it seems that I need to specify the whole string: Erase entire disk: SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sda) - 80.0 GB ATA ST380811AS
<cr3> is there a way to specify a more generic string so that the same preseed file can be used across several machines?
<cr3> weird, preseeded install took a fraction of the time to install compared to the kickstart install. trying again, just to make sure
<cjwatson> cr3: don't preseed that question - see the installation guide which describes how to preseed partman-auto more correctly
<cjwatson> specifically partman-auto/disk
<cr3> cjwatson: I had tried that but it seems that the installer always prompts unless partman-auto/init_automatically_partition is defined
<cr3> cjwatson: give me a sec, I could make sure
<cjwatson> what release is this?
<cr3> cjwatson: edgy
<cjwatson> then just preseeding partman-auto/disk is definitely sufficient. make sure you've set it to the right value though (i.e. one of the device names in the output of parted_devices)
<cr3> cjwatson: if this is indeed a bug rather than a misconfiguration on my part, I could file a bug on malone and test it on dapper and feisty afterwards
<cjwatson> (in feisty, you need to preseed partman-auto/method to regular as well)
<cjwatson> I don't see a bug yet
<cjwatson> if you can reproduce it with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 and are sure the preseed file is correct, a bug report on partman-auto with the installer syslog and a copy of the preseed file would be good
<cjwatson> (DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 on the kernel command line; that produces a trace of all the installer's debconf interaction in the syslog. very handy)
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks, specifying /dev/sda worked! I had tried the default value, /dev/discs/disc0/disc, without double checking that it actually existed.
<cr3> that seemed to be the only part which prevented me from using preseeding, so I'm currently installing herd 1 with kickstart but I'll revert that to preseeding this afternoon.
<cjwatson> where was that listed as the default?
<cjwatson> /dev/discs is obsolete in edgy
<cjwatson> (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/no-more-devfs)
<cr3> cjwatson: I must've been looking at dapper documentation, I'm netinstalling that release as well :(
<cjwatson> ah yes, quite important to use the right release's documentation for preseeding
<cr3> just diff'ing the very useful example files would've probably given me a quick indication
<mark> lol
<mark> I had made it so that in early_command the debug logs webserver is started during every install
<mark> so I was just reinstalling a squid server, turns out our load balancer pooled it during the install because the web server was up
<mark> and probably returning 200 OK for anything
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-07
<cjwatson> heh, amusing
<mark> joeyh's "hack" was serving wikipedia I am afraid ;-)
<cjwatson> grin
<cjwatson> unsuccessfully, I imagine
<mark> well unless people were looking for [[Syslog] ]  ;-)
<mark> I guess I'll make it run on another port, and make our load balancer a bit more picky...
<jerom1> hello
<jerom1> how to load a kernel module in %pre ? it seems insmod or modprobe doesn't work ?
<cjwatson> %pre is executed very early indeed. The modules you're trying to load might not be available yet.
<cjwatson> What kind of modules?
<jerom1> cciss
<jerom1>  in order to define dynamically size of partition
<cjwatson> You can't load that in %pre. I suggest making your code to do that a preseed/early_command instead.
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> actually, wait, that won't work either ...
<cjwatson> I think your best approach is, in your %pre script, to write out a script called /lib/partman/auto.d/10cciss (or something like that) to do the work; make sure it's executable and that you have "if [ -f /var/lib/partman/initial_auto ] ; then exit 0; fi" near the top of the script so that it only runs once
<cjwatson> Could you file a bug on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+filebug saying that it would be useful to have an easy way to run scripts just before partitioning in Kickstart?
<cjwatson> a partman script shouldn't need to load cciss, by the way; it should already be loaded by the time that runs
<jerom1> can you check my %pre here : http://sharengo.org/ks.cfg please ?
<cjwatson> no, that's not right
<cjwatson> you want something more like:
<cjwatson> cat >/lib/partman/auto.d/10cciss <<EOF
<cjwatson> #! /bin/sh
<cjwatson> if [ -f /var/lib/partman/initial_auto ] ; then exit 0; fi
<cjwatson> list-devices disk >/tmp/disk-debug.txt
<cjwatson> # whatever else you need to do in here
<cjwatson> EOF
<cjwatson> chmod +x /lib/partman/auto.d/10cciss
<jerom1> thank you very much of your assistance and your patience, I test
<cjwatson> no problem; hope that works ...
<cr3> feisty herd 1 netinstall prompts to detect the keyboard even though I specify console-setup/ask_detect=false in the boot parameters. syslog says GET console-setup/ask_detect, 0 true. /proc/cmdline says console-setup/ask_, so it seems the boot parameters get truncated.
<cr3> reordering the boot parameters so that ask_detect is earlier doesn't prompt anymore but other parameters get truncated :(
<cjwatson> show me your boot parameters? they may not all be needed
<cr3> append vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16417 root=/dev/ram rw  -- DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 preseed/url=http://midir.certification.canonical.com/feisty/i386/preseed.txt debian-installer/locale=en_US console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=us
<cjwatson> lose ramdisk_size=16417 root=/dev/ram rw and the spurious space
<cr3> cheers
<cjwatson> you might be able to shorten the URL by using a non-fully-qualified hostname?
<cjwatson> oh, and preseed/url => url, debian-installer/locale => locale
<cjwatson> there are aliases in place for those since edgy
<cjwatson> that should do it
<cjwatson> could you file a bug on preseed to add some aliases for console-setup?
<cr3> cjwatson: sure, should I subscribe you to it?
<cjwatson> I already get its bugmail automatically
<cjwatson> (well, now, ubuntu-installer does, but that includes me)
<jerom1> it's works, but i have anothe probem when i use : part ... --ondisk=cciss/c0d1, it seems ondisk is not supported, can you confirm ?
<cjwatson> that's correct
<cjwatson> you can probably just remove that; partman only lets you autopartition one disk anyway
<jerom1> and i can configure my second volume in a post with cfdisk ...
<allmanj> i was just on #ubuntu asking about this but then spotted this channel. Can anyone here help me with customising debian-installer so that it doesn't scan a mirror?
<cjwatson> I'm on the phone now and then have to go out to training, but later, sure
<cjwatson> this is the right place
<allmanj> groovy - unfortunately i've to head home (i'm in ireland and this is the evening). But i'll drop back tomorrow. Thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-08
<lemao> got an Edgy Eft installation issue. Is this the right place to ask?
<mark> it is
<lemao> Trying to install Edgy Eft Server in MacBookPro Parallels VM but I am getting the following when booting for the first time after the install: "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP"
<lemao> Then I found this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/71594
<lemao> Now I am stuck trying to replace the kernel from my install to a kernel that was not compiled with HIGHMEM64G support
<lemao> so I booted from the install cd again and enter the "rescue" mode
<lemao> got shell access
<lemao> found many kernel images using apt-cache search linux-image, but dont know which one to use. Tried one that is recommended here: http://forum.parallels.com/post25984-2.html without success
<lemao> Any ideas?
* mark doesn't
<lemao> ok. thanks
<cjwatson> lemao: you probably want linux-image-generic
<cjwatson> (or linux-generic, for all the bits including restricted firmware/drivers)
<cjwatson> that forum post recommends -686, which is gone in edgy, replaced by -generic
<cjwatson> I've shoved that bug over to the right place
<jerom1> Hi all
<jerom1> I use kickstart and i want define two kickstart %post section : %post --nochroot ... and %post (with chroot)
<jerom1> but it seems second doesn't work, can you confirm ?
<allmanj> hi all - i was on yesterday looking for help customising debian-installer. Specifically, finding a way to stop it from scanning a mirror
* allmanj nods to cjwatson
<allmanj> bbias
<cjwatson> jerom1: you only get one, I'm afraid, but that's OK because you can do 'chroot /target foo' in the --nochroot one
<cjwatson> hmm, actually, more than one *should* work
<cjwatson> order of execution is not defined at the moment, though
<cjwatson> if you make them independent of what order they're executed in, then that should be enough; otherwise I'd like a bug report on kickseed
<allmanj> cjwatson: i see you're alive. do you have time to give me a hand with my problem?
<cjwatson> allmanj: hi. any particular mirror, or all network mirrors, or what?
<cjwatson> and do you want to replace it with a different mirror?
<allmanj> i want to disable scanning of all mirrors. the idea is that the modified cd could run on a machine without network connectivity (or with limited connectivity)
<allmanj> the install should be doable from the cd
<allmanj> i find mention of respecting base_installable when i'm trawling through the code but i'm really at a loss as to how to take advantage of it
<cjwatson> allmanj: preseeding apt-setup/use_mirror to false should disable the normal mirrors
<cjwatson> base_installable isn't what you want
<allmanj> *gasp*
<allmanj> there's an apt-setup/use_mirror option? i didn't spot that!
<cjwatson> to disable the security mirrors as well, preseed apt-setup/security_host to the empty string
<allmanj> one sec while i test...
<cjwatson> I think that should be everything
<allmanj> i'll find out in a moment. regenerated an iso and attempting to install it on a vmware machine
<cjwatson> as sadly usual, this is probably only "documented" in the source ...
<allmanj> :( i've tried various techniques to work out preseed options from the source but apparently they're not complete as they didn't yield that one!
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug on installation-guide about the lack of documentation of apt-setup/use_mirror. apt-setup/security_host is documented though
<cjwatson> look at .templates files
<allmanj> i spotted that one - have that option set already
<cjwatson> then cross-reference with the source that db_get's them to find out what they do, if the .templates file doesn't say
<cjwatson> (if it doesn't, it usually should)
<allmanj> cheers
<allmanj> hopefully i wont need to play with it too much more
<allmanj> btw - is there an easy way to change the defaults? For example, i want to prompt for the hostname but want a default other than "ubuntu"
<allmanj> it's installing the base system now, hopefully in a moment i'll see it skipping the scanning of the mirror...
<cjwatson> allmanj: preseed as normal, then 'd-i question/name seen false' in the preseed file
<cjwatson> (after preseeding the value of the question)
<cjwatson> (or if you want to do that for all questions, there's a giant preseed/interactive override - I really just added that for kickstart, though)
<allmanj> crud. it's still "Scanning the mirror..." :(
<cjwatson> you'll still see that, but it should only be brief?
<allmanj> nope:( it's sticking there
<cjwatson> oh, when I said that base_installable wasn't what you want, it does need to exist in .disk on the CD
<allmanj> going through my preseed now
<cjwatson> i.e. apt-setup/use_mirror=false is only functional if /cdrom/.disk/base_installable exists
<allmanj> it does (it's there by default, right?)
<cjwatson> yes, should be, but it's easy to leave .disk out by accident so I thought I'd check
<allmanj> it's me being stupid
<allmanj> forgot to put in boolean
<cjwatson> may be worth booting with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 and punting the enormous syslog in my direction, if you can't figure it out
<cjwatson> oh, right, cool
<cjwatson> I dunno, half the time I wonder why we bother with having the type in the preseed file format
<cjwatson> but it's probably too hard to change now
<cjwatson> and I think it does matter to debconf a bit more than to cdebconf (which basically doesn't care)
<allmanj> do you know what package is responsible for setting the hostname? trying to work out what the preseed option i'm looking for is
<cjwatson> allmanj: netcfg
<cjwatson> that one should be documented in the installation-guide ...
<allmanj> yep - spotted it. netcfg/get_hostname
<cjwatson> right
<allmanj> thanks. btw - i'm not sure i've come accross the full installation guide. can you send me a link?
<cjwatson> it's in the installation-guide-$arch package, e.g. installation-guide-i386
<cjwatson> the versions on the web are rather out of date at present, I think
<cjwatson> you'll probably find the appendix on preseeding useful
<allmanj> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html ?
<allmanj> it's still scanning the mirror:(
<cjwatson> aha, yes, that would do it
<cjwatson> 13:39 < cjwatson> may be worth booting with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 and punting the enormous syslog in my direction, if you can't figure it out
<cjwatson> that applies, then
<allmanj> cool - thanks.
<cjwatson> thanks for that link :) I didn't know they'd done that at last
<allmanj> pasting my preseed options in. maybe you could eyeball them? i'll send you a link in a mo (whenever pastebin wakes up)
<allmanj> d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false is right, right (sanity check)
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> (to both)
<allmanj> pastebin is crawling for me. know of another handy way to paste up stuff?
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<cjwatson> there are a bunch of pastebins - I usually just google for pastebin and don't bother remembering a URL
<allmanj> cheers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35914/
<allmanj> most of those options probably aren't needed. i've been playing around a lot
<allmanj> will attempt the debug now...
<cjwatson> is this dapper or edgy?
<allmanj> dapper
<cjwatson> apt-setup/hostname doesn't exist
<cjwatson> anna-install apt-cdrom-setup is definitely weird - that should be done automatically by cdrom-detect
<allmanj> as in, it's unused? fair enough - shouldn't cause any problems though
<allmanj> yeah - i was trying some weird things. my logic was that if apt-cdrom-setup provides apt-mirror maybe i can stop apt-mirror from being installed
<allmanj> or would any of those options cause the problem?
<cjwatson> base-config is dead - remove all that. tzconfig/gmt becomes 'd-i clock-setup/utc boolean true'
<cjwatson> use 'd-i apt-setup/...' rather than 'base-config apt-setup/...' (saves the options hanging around post-reboot, but won't cause this problem)
<cjwatson> apt-setup/another doesn't exist any more
<cjwatson> prebaseconfig becomes finish-install
<cjwatson> anyway, this is just linting - I don't think any of this causes your problem
<allmanj> in dapper? i'm not seeing finish-install in the packages on the cd...
<cjwatson> oh, you're right, that wasn't renamed until edgy
<cjwatson> not really relevant to this conversation, but folks here may be interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<cjwatson> it's a fairly quick run-through, but I'd be interested in where it needs to be fleshed out, as I don't have the necessary perspective
<allmanj> rebooting now with debug set to 5...
<allmanj> k - worked out i can use nc with the install system. will get syslog once it gets as far as scanning
<allmanj> spotted this in the syslog at this point:
<allmanj> Dec  8 05:51:09 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/use_mirror falseDec  8 05:51:09 debconf: <-- 10 apt-setup/use_mirror doesn't exist
<allmanj> bit messy - but you see what i mean...
<allmanj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35923/ is the syslog
<allmanj> it's a little on the crazy big side though...
<cjwatson> that's ok, it doesn't exist when the preseeds are being processed because that's done before apt-setup is retrieved
<cjwatson> hmm. what the ... oh, *dapper*.
<cjwatson> crap. it's doable in edgt.
<cjwatson> edgy.
<allmanj> apt-setup-mirror does seem to have some references to use_mirror
<cjwatson> not in dapper, at least in the source I have
<cjwatson> which is probably canonical since I uploaded it :)
<allmanj> it's definitely in apt-mirror-setup.templates from the initrd i extracted from the cd?
<cjwatson> apt-mirror-setup isn't in the initrd, so that's doubleplusweird
<cjwatson> from what URL did you download this CD?
<allmanj> d'oh - ignore me
<allmanj> i is stupid
<allmanj> i'm not looking at the initrd
<allmanj> i'm looking at the debian-installer source
<allmanj> d'oh
<cjwatson> oh, that would probably be much more current than what you have then
<cjwatson> especially if you're e.g. looking at the upstream d-i source
<allmanj> i was. looked at the apt-setup source for dapper and you're right, it's not there
<allmanj> ideas?
<cjwatson> I can think of one horrible, horrible kludge
<allmanj> i'm listening...
<cjwatson> in a preseed/early_command, write out /usr/lib/base-installer.d/01apt-setup-kludge (remember to make it executable) that does 'rm -f /usr/lib/apt-setup/generators/50mirror.ubuntu'
<cjwatson> you can't just remove it directly in early_command because that's run before apt-setup is retrieved
<cjwatson> but a base-installer hook (or post-base-installer) will do
<allmanj> this is a smart kludge!
<allmanj> one moment
<cjwatson> oh, you may have to mkdir /usr/lib/base-installer.d first
<cjwatson> You can do basically anything with preseeding. The only question is how hard it's going to be. :)
<jerom1> My chroot in post nochroot work fine, thanks. But now when i restart, i have errors :
<jerom1> unable to mount root device
<jerom1> kern panic
<jerom1> unknown block device 0,0
<cjwatson> (and how much of the installer internals you need to know in order to get it done)
<cjwatson> jerom1: looks like it can't find the initramfs
<cjwatson> check out bootloader configuration and make sure it matches what's on the disk
<jerom1> thanks, ok i look now
<allmanj> cjwatson: testing kludge...
<allmanj> d-i preseed/early_command string mkdir -p /usr/lib/base-installer.d; echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nrm -f /usr/lib/apt-setup/generators/50mirror.ubuntu' > /usr/lib/base-installer.d/01apt-setup-kludge; chmod a+rx /usr/lib/base-installer.d/01apt-setup-kludge
<cjwatson> echo -e probably won't work in busybox; that's a bashism
<cjwatson> oh, no, it does work
<allmanj> grooviness
<cjwatson> I'd have done (echo '#! /bin/sh'; echo 'rm -f /usr/lib/apt-setup/generators/50mirror.ubuntu') > ... but whatever
<jerom1> cjwatson : it seems grub is correct
<allmanj> would the redirect catch output from both commands? silly q. also - i beleive mines a little shorter and neater :p
<cjwatson> jerom1: I'm afraid it's going to be very hard to work this out remotely; this is something you'll probably have to debug yourself
<cjwatson> allmanj: yes, it would given the parentheses
<cjwatson> I just habitually avoid non-POSIX sh, that's all :)
<cjwatson> but no matter
<allmanj> kludge script appears to have been created correctly
<cjwatson> jerom1: might be worth doing zcat /boot/initrd.img-whatever | cpio -itto make sure it's a correct initramfs
<cjwatson> er, ... | cpio -it
<allmanj> and it appears to have removed the 50mirror.ubuntu script!
<jerom1> cjwatson, oki i test now great thanks
<allmanj> it worked! score!
<allmanj> that has been bugging me for days!
<allmanj> this doesn't seem to work: d-i netcfg/get_hostname string console
<allmanj> d-i netcfg/get_hostname seen false
<allmanj> i'm sure it's something stupid...
<allmanj> i have the priority set to critical if that's relevant
<cjwatson> it is - the hostname question's only asked at high
<cjwatson> one of the things you can't really do with preseeding yet is modify the priority at which a question gets asked - that's entirely programmatic
<cjwatson> I'd probably be inclined to drop back to the default priority (high) and preseed anything extra that gets asked as a result
<allmanj> sounds sensible - thanks
<allmanj> if i wanted to create a second, unprivileged user, would late_command be the way forward?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> chroot /target adduser ...
<allmanj> groovy. i think i'm fairly happy that i've got the system i wanted. Thanks a million for your hellp - i'd be still scratching my head and frowning a lot without it
<allmanj> can i use preseeding for packages installed afterwards? it's prompting me for X things...
<cjwatson> no worries. yes, you can, just make sure the owner is the package and not 'd-i'
<cjwatson> should be an example of doing that in the guide, I think ...
<allmanj> excellent - thanks
<allmanj> i'll make sure i've double checked the guide in future
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-09
<bat0> hello
<yong> heh
<mark> cjwatson: I had our on-site tech investigate that "man-db" problem
<mark> which isn't man-db but most often occurs during that postinst
<mark> it seems to be a deadlock
<mark> perl seems to try to read from a dpkg pipe
<mark> and dpkg is wait4() for perl
<mark> at least that's what my on-site tech tells me, a little hard to get more info
<mark> I should just always run it in strace, then the deadlock does not happen due to other buffering/context switching ;)
<cjwatson> perl would be debconf
<cjwatson> so again, it's probably a failure to close some file descriptor, possibly racily
<mark> not the commonly made mistake of writing and reading from a child processes's pipes at the same time? :)
<cjwatson> I sincerely hope not
<cjwatson> no, more usual with debconf is spawning something from a debconf confmodule that daemonises but forgets to close the debconf fds
<cjwatson> man-db does background itself under certain circumstances, but I thought that (a) it didn't do that under the noninteractive frontend to avoid pretty much this problem and (b) it disconnected properly anyway ...
<mark> ok
<mark> yeah but it's not just man-db
<mark> for example, today sometimes it got stuck on openssh
<mark> and occasionally on other stuff
<mark> just most often man-db
<mark> today we reinstalled 20 servers and only *one* went through without problems
<cjwatson> your libc isn't spawning some weird NSS thing, is it?
<mark> ehm
<mark> our libc?
<mark> it's just the ubuntu installer :)
<mark> not doing anything special in that regard
<BadMike> hello can anyone help me installing software
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-03
<xivulon> cjwatson, when you have a couple of minutes can we discuss about wubi inclusion plan?
<xivulon> cjwatson ping
<cjwatson> xivulon: pong. It's always better just to say the thing you would have said after the ping, rather than the ping/pong game
<xivulon> Hi colin, as mentioned previously wanted to discuss about wubi inclusion, is that ok to do it now?
<cjwatson> what about it? :-)
<cjwatson> IRC has lots of latency; I find it better to just accept the latency and have a laggy conversation rather than trying to find times that suit everyone ...
<xivulon> first did you do any work on that yourself/evand?
<cjwatson> not since UDS; dunno about evand
<cjwatson> I have been busy with spec approval, roadmap preparation, performance reviews
<cjwatson> etc.
<xivulon> second, I think it would be easier to add the hardy branch to daily build (did not check if it's already there)
<cjwatson> hardy branch of wubi? sure
<xivulon> then we remove hack by hack
<xivulon> branch for lupin
<xivulon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> at the moment that is the same for gutsy
<cjwatson> oh, then there's nothing to do
<cjwatson> the branch itself isn't in the daily build
<xivulon> that's already in?
<cjwatson> uploads made from the branch are in the daily build
<xivulon> good
<cjwatson> if the branch hasn't changed since gutsy, there is no upload to make
<xivulon> hacks that would be quick for you to move upstream:
<xivulon> add /boot to fstab
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r386 oem-config/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.19ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> oem-config:  localechooser 1.42ubuntu1, tzsetup 1:0.19, user-setup 1.16ubuntu1.
<xivulon> cjwatson note that the hacks to be removed are in now in wubi not in lupin, since wubi was overriding the initrd (to avoid shipping a different initrd)
<xivulon> the boot hacks are in http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/files/ago%40nbago-20071108222051-y9zlwe38au12i4jf?file_id=finish.d-20071008002841-x6i7u2jcizw74pyu-12
<xivulon> I am sure there is a far better way to add stuff to fstab
<xivulon> fstab.d if my memory doesn't fail me
<saispo> a new installer will be out for the next hardy ? the simple debian installer will continue to exist or it will die ?
<cjwatson> finish.d is definitely wrong
<cjwatson> d-i is not going to die as long as I'm around
<saispo> yeah ^_^
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r387 oem-config/debian/ (changelog control): XS-Vcs-Bzr -> Vcs-Bzr
<cjwatson> saispo: most of d-i has already been merged from Debian
<cjwatson> saispo: so I don't know what you mean by "a new installer"
<xivulon> cjwatson finish.d hacks simply append the boot line to fstab and mount it. As mentioned doing it via fstab.d (?) would be better.
<cjwatson> fstab.d yes
<cjwatson> can be done in partman-auto-loop. Is there a bug filed with a patch?
<cjwatson> IRC is just about the worst way to track this stuff :)
<saispo> cjwatson: as you say about irc and the latency :) i see a new team name, a discussion and i think a new installer will come, that's all cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> saispo: the installer is modular, and little components of it are always being upgraded. What new team name?
<saispo> lupin ?
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r388 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.24
<saispo> cjwatson: yep, and i use it all days and i use it for creating my cd's. d-i is wonderfull
<cjwatson> saispo: lupin is specifically for installation via Windows; this was partially in place in gutsy
<saispo> ok
<saispo> don't know that, thanks for your explaination
<cjwatson> saispo: the Windows installer work does *not* supersede either d-i or ubiquity; it's an additional method, not a replacement
<saispo> k
<xivulon> cjwatson https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-loop/+bug/173659
<cjwatson> I was hoping for a patch against partman-auto-loop, but OK ;-)
<xivulon> I can do the patch later on today
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> Not on a linux machine at the moment
<cjwatson> if you do it in fstab.d, you shouldn't need a separate script to mount it
<xivulon> nice
<cjwatson> partman-target should automatically mount stuff listed in fstab.d
<cjwatson> of course it should not hardcode "ubuntu"
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop fetches that from the preseed file rather than it being hardcoded
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> issue #2 is http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/annotate/ago%40nbago-20071108222051-y9zlwe38au12i4jf?file_id=ntfs_3g-20071020080255-gmmr0086kisglkaq-3
<xivulon> Basically making sendsigs skip userspace filesystems. There are at least 2 bugs on it.
<cjwatson> there's already a bug, no need to bring it up on IRC unless you have a patch that I've missed
<xivulon> The above is a quick patch for the reported bug
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop bzr already has a correction to add pidof mount.ntfs
<xivulon> But it does not fix the root issue
<cjwatson> and this is already in the spec
<cjwatson> we don't need to go over it again :)
<xivulon> The gutsy one was wrong, not sure if it has been fixed since
<cjwatson> we don't need to go over this again on IRC, it's in the spec
<xivulon> There where 2 issues, 1) no mkdir varrun 2) did not work with /sbin/mount.ntfs but works with mount.ntfs
<xivulon> ok will check that later
<cjwatson> you put it there :)
<cjwatson> fixed partman-auto-loop to use pidof blah rather than pidof /sbin/blah
<cjwatson> I'll fix ntfs-3g in the next upload
<cjwatson> which I guess can be nowish
<cjwatson> dear ntfs-3g upstream, stop changing the damned soname
<evand> heh
<xivulon> That was the relevant bug by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/150831
<cjwatson> thanks, I missed that
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2370 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.2
<xivulon> cjwatson what was the init process that copied /dev/.initramfs/varrun -> /var/run?
<cjwatson> xivulon: ntfs-3g 1:1.1120-1ubuntu1 should obsolete http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/annotate/ago%40nbago-20071108222051-y9zlwe38au12i4jf?file_id=ntfs_3g-20071020080255-gmmr0086kisglkaq-3
<xivulon> That has to run quite early on I guess... Wouldn't make sense to have the pidof in there directly?
<cjwatson> $ grep -r varrun /etc/init.d
<cjwatson> /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh:     for file in /dev/.initramfs/varrun/*; do
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2371 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): * XS-Vcs-Bzr is now Vcs-Bzr.
<cjwatson> I think it's best the way it is for now
<xivulon> What I mean is that if ntfs is in use by the time you run mountkernfs.sh is executed, it should be pretty safe to skip it, and that way we would not need to patch separately autopartition-loop
<cjwatson> I think the current approach (with the bug fixes I just uploaded) is sufficient and avoids the need to encode filesystem-specific stuff in the mountkernfs, which is supposed to be as generic as possible
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> next
<xivulon> One more template: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/annotate/ago%40nbago-20071108222051-y9zlwe38au12i4jf?file_id=extra.templates-20071101223742-1yyt3rc9cs3pkchh-2
<cjwatson> that sounds like it should have a patch associated with it, and be filed as a bug ...?
<cjwatson> 141217?
<cjwatson> no
<xivulon> The error message should be raised by autopartition-loop (will provide patches separately), just need that template in
<cjwatson> the template and the code to use it should be submitted in a single patch
<cjwatson> as a general rule, we don't add templates without code to use them
<xivulon> Makes sense then
<cjwatson> templates are for the most part just an extension of code
<xivulon> I will have to diff autopartition-loop, will do that tonight and give you the patches against that
<xivulon> On a side note, as mentioned, unless fallocate is available, I'd use windows-side virtual file generation, or we'd have to use zeroing on linux side which is painfully slow
<cjwatson> we should be getting a new enough kernel to use fallocate
<xivulon> that also depend on ntfs-3g / vfat using that
<cjwatson> correct
<xivulon> Anyway I have the code for windows side file generation, removing that is not a big deal
<cjwatson> this is something we already discussed in Cambridge, and it's in the spec :)
<xivulon> re template, I had a discussion with szaka, get_ntfs_resize_range (ntfsresize info), can return false negatives, i.e. give a malformed ntfs error, even though ntfs-3g can actually use the partition
<xivulon> cjwatson, I also had a proposal to generalize external hooks in lupin, not sure what your view is on that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/144798 (see last comment)
<xivulon> finally (for today), can I remind you of #140458? I have tried one of the programs to generate metalinks, and as far as I can see, looks to me, can that be added to the build process?
<xivulon> ...looks well to me...
<cjwatson> 144798> desperately need to fix naming to be in line with d-i standards
<cjwatson> 140458> I'll ask slangasek to look at it, I don't have time myself
<xivulon> cjwatson, can you add your suggestion to 144798? So we take it from there?
<cjwatson> I'll think about it
<cjwatson> I want to have an actual suggestion
<cjwatson> but basically any boot parameter that doesn't contain a slash is incorrectly named
<cjwatson> at least any installer parameter
<cjwatson> because unless it contains a slash it will be carried over to the installed system and encoded forever in users' bootloader configurations
<cjwatson> there are a small number of exceptions but they are very much finite and we should avoid growing them
<xivulon> in my proposal though we only have 1 parameter (we can add a slash to it): custom_installation
<cjwatson> that is incorrectly named.
<cjwatson> I've commented on the spec to that effect
<cjwatson> s/spec/bug/
<xivulon> all I mean that should be the only one to fix
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> but my point is that it is actually more than an aesthetic consideration and therefore it's something I'd like developers to bear in mind
<xivulon> additional hooks, preseed, and override files follow a specific directory structure/naming convention withing the custom_installation folder
<cjwatson> yes, I read the bug
<cjwatson> I will think about it :)
<xivulon> There is one thing though, about the path
<xivulon> custom_installation=???
<cjwatson> I do not have an opinion yet
<xivulon> ??? = Find Path matching XYZ | /dev/sda/path | /dev/by-uuid/xyz/path ...
<cjwatson> the latter two are abominations
<cjwatson> possibly // might be an acceptable syntax
<cjwatson> but definitely not something that looks like a device node but isn't
<cjwatson> : would probably be closer than //
<cjwatson> so /dev/sda:/path
<xivulon> find:/path | /dev/sda:/path | /dev/by-uuid/xyz:/path
<cjwatson> I'm not certain I'm recommending that yet, but it's definitely better than /dev/sda/path
<xivulon> agreed. we could also merge url paths in there
<xivulon>  
<xivulon> is /custom/installation ok as a parameter name?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> leading slashes aren't allowed, and the first bit should generally be named for the component implementing it
<cjwatson> hence things like partman-auto-loop/partition
<xivulon> custom/installation then
<xivulon> as that would probably span several components (casper being one of the most important)
<cjwatson> not custom/
<cjwatson> casper/ would be fine
<xivulon> casper/custom-installation?
<cjwatson> debian-installer/ is available for general things, though this isn't very d-i specific
<xivulon> debian-installer/custom?
<cjwatson> something like that. I have to go and prepare for a client phone call now
<xivulon> sure, maybe edit the bug if you have any good idea
<xivulon> ps It would be nice to implement the same mechanism on live and alternate
<xivulon> the implementation is different, but there is no much reason to have 2 separate override mechanisms
<xivulon> cjwatson, do you think it is safe to have the following in umountfs?
<xivulon> [ -x /usr/lib/lupin/host_device ] && [ "$DEV" = "$(/usr/lib/lupin/host_device)" ] && continue'
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Have you seen the recent comments in bug 150930?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I guess, would need to refresh memory on the context
<cjwatson> bdmurray: hmm, apparently I shelved my fix for that
<cjwatson> I wonder why
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2372 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Copy xserver-xorg/config/display/modes to the installed system before
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  reconfiguring usplash (LP: #150930).
<cjwatson> perhaps that will do the job
<bdmurray> Was that done before after Hardy Alpha 1?
<cjwatson> CIA's commit messages are more or less real-time
<cjwatson> i.e. I committed it just now
<bdmurray> Okay, great.
<cjwatson> I've not really tested it though, it just looks plausible ...
<xivulon> cjwatson, that's because umountfs tries to umount the /host drive before umounting other hosted systems.
<cjwatson> oh, in *umountfs*? I really, really don't think it should have anything involving "lupin" in it
<xivulon> we discussed that briefly, and you mentioned your concerns re umount order
<cjwatson> if that's needed, it should be made generic and pushed into sysvinit properly
<xivulon> cjwatson, yes that is needed I am afraid
<cjwatson> then it does not belong in lupin
<xivulon> that's why I wanted it upstream ;)
<cjwatson> right, but it shouldn't be done by calling /usr/lib/lupin/anything
<cjwatson> (quite apart from the fact that /usr/lib is a crazy place for programs to live ...)
<xivulon> that can be anything you want... Just for illustrative purposes
<xivulon> any script that returns an host device
<xivulon> if there is one...
<cjwatson> I don't think it should hardcode /host, either. The question you're trying to ask is "is this filesystem used to implement /"?
<cjwatson> s/"?/?"/
<cjwatson> it shouldn't matter what it's called
<cjwatson> and, as I said, it would be better to just topologically sort filesystems and unmount them in the right order
<cjwatson> so no, I don't think it's safe to have the line you quoted in umountfs. :)
<xivulon> I guess so, to rephrase "is / a file/folder inside of this device?"
<cjwatson> (folder is a Windows term)
<xivulon> directory
<cjwatson> :-)
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> one case is when root is a loopinstallation file, another is when root is a directory inside another root filesystem
<xivulon> have to think about a good detection algorithm
<cjwatson> "topological sort"
<cjwatson> that's the name of the algorithm
<xivulon> anyway on top of the line above, you'd also need /etc/init.d/mounthost, /etc/init.d/umounthost
<cjwatson> it's the process of taking a directed acyclic graph and ordering it from leaves to root (or vice versa)
<cjwatson> shouldn't need mounthost/umounthost
<xivulon> An implementation is now in lupin-support
<cjwatson> mounthost has to be done in the initramfs anyway, and umounthost can be handled by a more intelligent umountfs
<cjwatson> or umountroot
<xivulon> the idea is that if you skip host in umountfs you have to unmount it later on
<cjwatson> you just have umountroot unmount anything that's left over at the end
<xivulon> that will do
<xivulon> I was thinking of a script after umount root
<cjwatson> I'm trying to avoid script proliferation here in what is a very delicate area
<xivulon> similarly when you mount
<cjwatson> /etc/init.d/mounthost just makes no sense :)
<xivulon> Well you have to mount /host before mounting /...
<cjwatson> it has to be done in the initramfs - if you don't have /host mounted you don't have / mounted and therefore can't see /etc/init.d
<cjwatson> this is already done in initramfs-tools
<xivulon> what about remounting it
<xivulon> rw + checks... all things you do normally to /
<cjwatson> could be done by checkroot
<cjwatson> definitely shouldn't be called mount* though since that's not what it does
<xivulon> ok we agree, I have preliminary implementation of both in lupin-support (but as separate scripts)
<xivulon> yeah checkhost might be more appropriate
<cjwatson> it's probably reasonable for checkroot to remount,rw anything that's already mounted
<cjwatson> there is no reason for it to be a separate script, imo
<xivulon> makes sense
<cjwatson> I realise that when you're writing an overlay-type system then separate files make sense, but when integrating things into the distribution it always makes sense to think about whether you can do it in the existing code
<xivulon> Back to "topological sort" isn't it sufficient to check that the root device is not itself a mountpoint?
<cjwatson> the root filesystem is always a mountpoint
<cjwatson> $ mountpoint /
<cjwatson> is a mountpoint
<xivulon> I mean the device, so that / is mounted on /host/myfile -> device = /host -> check if /host is mounted
<cjwatson> why not do it the proper, generic way?
<xivulon> the above does not hardcode "/host"
<xivulon> that was just for an example
<xivulon> so that / is mounted on /host/myfile -> device = /host -> check if /host is mounted
<cjwatson> ok, do what you like :-/
<xivulon> so that / is mounted on /XYZ/myfile -> device = /XYZ -> check if /ZYZ is mounted
<xivulon> not sure what you mean by generic
<xivulon> isn't the above generic enough?
<cjwatson> avoiding hardcoding assumptions about mount point structure
<cjwatson> so that we don't have just the same problem again when somebody creates an even more convoluted chain of stuff :)
<xivulon> I think we are saying the same thing
<xivulon> You'd have to get the / device, and try understand what it is: either it is a real device, or a file/folder inside of another mountpoint.
<xivulon> Do you have different suggestion?
<cjwatson> I suggest doing this all the way down the filesystem tree
<xivulon> I see you want the full unmount order not just host-root
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> some of that probably comes from the order you get things out of /proc/mounts in
<cjwatson> so a simpler option might just be to ignore anything in /proc/mounts that comes before /
<cjwatson> I think /proc/mounts might be effectively topologically sorted anyway
<xivulon> as you reminded me some time ago' though that gets a bit complicated in the case of userspace filesystems
<xivulon> so /host might depend on /usr, (even though /host is mounted by the initrd)
<cjwatson> I didn't say that /host might, I said that some other ntfs-3g filesystem might
<cjwatson> and in that case the filesystem in question should be mounted after /usr and so should appear later in /proc/mounts than /usr ...
<cjwatson> look at your /proc/mounts and you should see what I mean
<xivulon> cannot do it now, but I see what you mean, and I am quite sure that /host is indeed before /
<xivulon> I think it's a good idea
<cjwatson> the only wart is that there are two / mountpoints; the first is rootfs and is actually the initramfs /
<cjwatson> so ideally you need to figure out the current /
<cjwatson> but, SMOP :)
<xivulon> Last point was a patch vs grub-install/update-grub (now I modified update-grub only, but I am not sure whether the code should be moved to grub-install)
<xivulon> grub-install will do, unless menu.lst is deleted and gets regenerated by update-grub
<cjwatson> grub-install doesn't touch menu.lst at all, so if this is to change something in menu.lst, it should be in update-grub
<cjwatson> grub-installer (note difference; grub-install is a part of grub that installs the grub binary to disk, grub-installer is a d-i component) does make sure to call update-grub
<xivulon> I meant grub-installer
<xivulon> I seemed to rememebt that it generates an initial menu.lst
<cjwatson> not really - grub-installer calls update-grub and then adjusts the result a bit
<xivulon> in this case see if http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy/annotate/ago%40nb-ago-20071029092615-uys52n7pb00aw6js?file_id=updategrub-20071021190150-hexwoe8fo26l1f9b-10 can be used
<xivulon> you may want to generalize on line 300-302
<xivulon> The modifications at line 701-... are a workaround to problems with device.map mismatch between grub and grub4dos
<cjwatson> could you turn that into a patch against update-grub and file it as a bug report on grub, please?
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> cjwatson, on update-grub it is kind of difficult to understand whether / is using a host-device since I assume I cannot rely on /proc/mounts but only on fstab
<xivulon> this is an issue when update-grub is executed at installation
<xivulon> Well in fact autopartition-loop will mount the host-device as /host anyway...
<xivulon> is it possible to use a preseed recipe to mount-move a directory?
<xivulon> I meant mount bind
<cjwatson> in update-grub, you can rely on /proc being mounted
<cjwatson> you can do anything with preseeding.
<cjwatson> depends when you want it mounted
<cjwatson> a preseed/early_command script can write out a fstab.d script that instructs partman to do the bind-mount
<xivulon> that's for adding boot to fstab in autopartition-loop
<xivulon> I was thinking there might no be any need for a separate script at all, but a change of preseed file instead
<cjwatson> like I say, you can do anything with preseeding, it's just a question of how difficult it is
<cjwatson> but many of those things require using a preseed file to write out a script
<cjwatson> there is no simpler way to do what you are asking
<xivulon> I mean a preseed recipe
<xivulon> not a script
<cjwatson> you can't do bind-mounts in those
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> then we need a new preseed variable
<cjwatson> I don't think so
<cjwatson> you need to provide a lot more justification for that
<cjwatson> you certainly don't need it for /boot, since we'll be doing that directly in partman-auto-loop
<xivulon> If I add boot via fstab.d I ma
<xivulon> may
<xivulon> OT any particular reason to insist on sh for all those scripts as opposed to python or similar?
<cjwatson> python is not available in the initrd, and it would be a further memory hog to add it
<cjwatson> and any code that used python would have zero chance to go upstream to d-i
<cjwatson> so, I do insist on sh
<cjwatson> ubiquity is OK because it's in an entirely different environment
<xivulon> I was thinking more "outside" of the initrd, as in the live-iso/ubiquity
<xivulon> things like partman or update-grub
<cjwatson> partman is used in the initrd!
<cjwatson> in d-i
<xivulon> in d-i
<cjwatson> I have no desire whatsoever to fork partman between d-i and ubiquity
<cjwatson> it's hard enough to maintain as it is
<cjwatson> update-grub isn't part of the installer as such, so not my call
<cjwatson> I imagine it's just using the simplest facilities available
<cjwatson> also, it used to be in / not /usr, and so couldn't use python
<xivulon> d-i has also gone gtk though, at least on debian if I am not wrong
<cjwatson> partly, but only by means of a cdebconf frontend
<cjwatson> (I wrote a fair chunk of the code)
<cjwatson> and that still does not use python
<xivulon> if they can take gtk, python wouldn't be that much burden
<cjwatson> it has been explicitly rejected
<cjwatson> please don't push this, it is not worth it
<cjwatson> gtk provides real new user-visible facilities. python only makes developers' lives easier.
<xivulon> I am not pushing it, just wondering, since I think that a lot of the script I am seeing would be much easier to maintain in python
<cjwatson> therefore gtk is more worthy of the memory requirement.
<cjwatson> most of the parts of d-i I know well would not be significantly easier to maintain in python
<cjwatson> those that include algorithms hard to express in shell are generally written in C
<xivulon> fair enough [end of rant]
<cjwatson> at the end of the day, it's the way that the core d-i development team like it :)
<xivulon> if it was for me sh would be used only for interactive tasks...
<cjwatson> we feel differently
<cjwatson> (which is fine, people are allowed to differ :-))
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> personally, I think sh is an excellent glue language for the purpose of tying lots of different processes together, and (if you observe a few simple if poorly-known quoting rules) is much better-suited to that task than any other language I've seen
<cjwatson> but I don't expect everyone to agree with me
<xivulon> they also say that python is an excellent glue language ;-)
<cjwatson> it's much more verbose for the same task
<cjwatson> and its signal handling is poor
<xivulon> but clearer
<cjwatson> do you understand its signal handling well enough to explain it to me? :)
<xivulon> not sure what you mean by that
<cjwatson> what does Python do with SIGPIPE and why is this bad for subprocesses?
<cjwatson> if you don't know this, you can't claim Python is clearer for gluing subprocesses together ;-)
<cjwatson> (this is a real bug that has caused critical ubiquity bugs of the form "erased my entire partition table without warning"
<cjwatson> )
<xivulon> I normally do not call external programs from within python
<xivulon> I tend to use libraries or wrappers, so errors are exceptions, and that works well
<cjwatson> so, I said "for the purpose of tying lots of different processes together"
<cjwatson> I was explicitly talking about calling external programs
<cjwatson> suffice it to say that Python has at least one critical design flaw in this area that makes it very easy to do the job badly, and that this design flaw does not exist in sh
<cjwatson> so for this purpose I find Python's apparent clarity to be misleading
<cjwatson> even though it is certainly excellent in other areas
<xivulon> I agree that running unmodified programs is easier, but in the long end, creating a library of the desired wrappers may be more convenient
<xivulon> is not one-off tasks we are talking here...
<cjwatson> now you're just dodging the problem
<cjwatson> in the long run, it may also *not* be more convenient :)
<cjwatson> an explicit design goal of d-i is to reuse existing code, which often includes programs built by other packages
<xivulon> the situation though is not as bad as you make it, since today most things are available as a module
<xivulon> so there is little need to run external programs directly
<cjwatson> *shrug* not true IME
<cjwatson> it very much depends on what you're doing
<cjwatson> and, I repeat, this is a design flaw that has caused data loss
<cjwatson> in order to avoid it one has to write some very non-obvious code
<cjwatson> it'll bite you as soon as you call even one external program from Python and expect it to do the right thing in the event that your program takes e.g. an uncaught exception
<cjwatson> (such as KeyboardInterrupt)
<xivulon> As mentioned not something I usually do, but I can see what you are saying, as mentioned, if calling a program from python is essential writing binding for it is usually a good approach
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2373 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): * Strip out support for creating multiple users in migration-assistant.
<cjwatson> xivulon: perhaps, but of course the binding still needs to take account of this
<cjwatson> anyway, bedtime
<xivulon> thx for the chat goodnight
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-04
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2374 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Save state in between runs of migration-assistant (LP: #151126).
<proprietarysucks> I'm having difficulties with using a few things in a kickstart file for ubuntu
<proprietarysucks> for one, I want to disable ubuntu updating security or disable it asking to continue when it cannot do so
<proprietarysucks> I have added the line,       preseed apt-setup/security_host string     to my kickstart file but it has no effect
<proprietarysucks> I have tried in the pre section, altering the /etc/hosts and also the /target/etc/hosts files, but those changes are apparently never made
<cjwatson> proprietarysucks: I bet you'll find an error in syslog about that ...
<cjwatson> proprietarysucks: try:
<cjwatson> preseed apt-setup/security_host string ""
<cjwatson> I acknowledge that this is non-obvious, and I've changed the implementation upstream to permit a missing third argument
<proprietarysucks> yeah I see what is going on with that; I'm trying it now
<proprietarysucks> I'll let you know in about 5-7min
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog is always worth looking at in the installer environment if Kickstart doesn't do what you expect; it often contains warning messages
<cjwatson> search for "kickseed"
<proprietarysucks> didn't work
<proprietarysucks> grepping
<proprietarysucks> nothing obvious
<proprietarysucks> don't see anything about it with grep terms, kickseed, preseed, security
<cjwatson> please file a bug against the Ubuntu kickseed package, attaching your Kickstart file (with any passwords removed) and /var/log/syslog from the installer environment
<proprietarysucks> how can I get that syslog off
<evand> anna-install openssh-client-udeb from a VT
<proprietarysucks> stupid but how do I submit a bug, I only see lists of bugs
<proprietarysucks> I'm logged in but I must be blind because I don't see anywhere to actually submit
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+filebug
<cjwatson> evand's link is quicker once you know about it, but also bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu -> below the "Key contacts" table there's a red "Report a bug" button
<proprietarysucks> ok so I've got the syslog, should I include the kickstart file too or not
<proprietarysucks> and what else should I include, filewise
<cjwatson> the files I asked for above, please
<cjwatson> "your Kickstart file (with any passwords removed) and /var/log/syslog from the installer environment"
<proprietarysucks> alright
<proprietarysucks> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<proprietarysucks> *sigh*
<cjwatson> you can mail stuff to ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> I prefer bugs, but in a pinch ...
<proprietarysucks> yeah I emailed that
<proprietarysucks> only had to register two times and spend half an hour to report a bug T_T
<proprietarysucks> anyways I'm done with this issue for now, thanks bye
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-05
<tjaalton> I'm trying to debug why the live-cd does not create a xorg.conf, which should be done in xserver-xorg.preinst
<tjaalton> is it because ': > "$XORGCONFIG"' does not work in the environment?
<tjaalton> I don't know if it works or not :)
<cjwatson> the preinst thing is limited to run on fresh installs only which isn't the case when casper reconfigures it
<cjwatson> I don't know what you guys intend to do in the reconfiguration case
<tjaalton> oh right
<tjaalton> well, if the file is missing it assumes that's the way the user wants
<cjwatson> stupid ISP
<cjwatson> 12:50 <cjwatson> casper doesn't delete it
<cjwatson> 12:51 <cjwatson> ah, but livecd-rootfs does
<cjwatson> 12:51 <cjwatson> feel free to suggest a better approach
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I missed anything you said after "well, if the file is missing it assumes that's the way the user wants"
<cjwatson> ultimately, we want to force a reconfiguration from scratch on the user's system
<tjaalton> heh, I didn't add anything after that
<tjaalton> but I'll think about it
<thom> cjwatson: can i usefully preseed hw-detect/select_modules to load additional modules? or is there a better way?
<cjwatson> thom: no, it's not preseedable, and the only thing you could do by preseeding it anyway would be to reduce the set of modules that's loaded (given it defaults to everything in its multiselect list)
<thom> hrm
<cjwatson> thom: easiest way would probably be to do 'register-module <modulename>' in a preseed/early_command script
<cjwatson> though, hmm, I wonder if that's early enough
<cjwatson> no, that just causes it to be loaded in the installed system
<thom> the problem is that i'm trying to use partman-auto-raid, and dm-mod isn't getting loaded, so devicemapper goes *boom*; i just wanna load dm-mod and friends
<cjwatson> meh, surely that's a p-a-r bug
<thom> surely it is
<thom> but i need a quick workaround :)
<thom> i'll verify that's the fix and file a bug after
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string modprobe dm-mod
<cjwatson> ?
<thom> tried that; it's too early
<cjwatson> mm
<thom> early_command happens before md-modules gets downloaded
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string (echo '#! /bin/sh'; echo 'modprobe dm-mod') > /lib/partman/init.d/00dm_mod_hack; chmod +x /lib/partman/init.d/00dm_mod_hack
<cjwatson> ?
<thom> i'll give it a go
<cjwatson> I don't *think* it needs further quoting
<thom> what it does need sadly is an mkdir -p first; rebooting :)
<cjwatson> surprising, since partman should be unpacked by that point
<cjwatson> oh, no, it shouldn't
<cjwatson> sorry, got the order wrong again :)
<thom> no problem mate
<thom> i owe you much beer for all the help at some point anyway
<thom> also, i'd forgotten how awful wsvn is
<evand> cjwatson: Does this look acceptable to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2487/
<cjwatson> evand: looks pretty good, though I think you still need to read all the output from the PARTITIONS command even if you aren't using it
<evand> oh, fair enough.  I'll fix and then commit.
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> the idiom I generally follow is to assign the stuff you need to another variable and then just continue round the loop, e.g. root_size="$size"
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> have you considered summing the sizes of /, /usr, /var or something like that as an alternative heuristic?
<cjwatson> not that I want to bikeshed, just wondering ...
<cjwatson> perhaps a refinement would be to make it a warning and let people continue if they have filesystems other than /
<evand> I hadn't, but that could be tricky as they could have a ridiculously small / and a large /var
<evand> ok, that sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> yeah, it's not going to be perfect
<cjwatson> don't let me bikeshed you into not doing this though - I'd far rather have your proposal than nothing at all
<evand> I'll give it some more thought
<evand> but yes, this can be an iterative process.
<evand> cjwatson: also, once this is implemented, what are your thoughts of getting rid of ubiquity/text/partition_help?  This should account for the space warning, and the partitioner already warns you if you don't specify a swap partition (though admittedly it doesn't specify a size).  I remember us discussing removing this at FOSSCamp, but I don't recall what the conclusion was.
<evand> I recall "yes", but I want to be sure before I go ripping anything out.
<cjwatson> evand: it should either be removed or replaced by something that pops up much more detailed help (e.g. partman-target/help if appropriate)
<cjwatson> evand: so +1
<evand> ok
<mgunes> Hi, I'm triaging a bug and need to know whether the desktop CD boot menu strings are translated as part of the debian-installer package
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2375 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Added partman/check.d/03root_too_small to warn the user when their root
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partition isn't large enough to contain /rofs plus a bit (LP: #48355).
<evand> mgunes: gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<mgunes> evand, is the "Help" text displayed when hitting F1 in there? I've finally been able to get the PO tarball for debian-installer, and it seems to be in it
<mgunes> OK, just figured out: basic menu strings are in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, and "Help" is in debian-installer, thanks
<evand> no problem
<evand> cjwatson: hrm, perhaps I should add a boot_too_small check, given bug #69165 .  Would du -s /boot * (estimate number of kernel releases) be reasonable, or do you think I should just hardcode a full size in there?
<evand> This seems slightly more difficult to get right.
<evand> argh, ubotu
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/69165
<evand> cjwatson_: let me know if your network connection caused you to miss my comments a moment ago.
<evand> also, any objection to me dragging ubotu in here?
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/136665 still sounds like a GTK bug to me.  Plenty of things have can_focus set and tabbing works fine on them.  I'm tempted to implement seb's solution anyway though, as it works.
<evand> cjwatson_: as you originally handled the bug, are you ok with that?
<cjwatson_> evand: I suspect I missed your comments
<cjwatson> evand: feel free to drag in ubotu
<cjwatson> evand: sounds like can_focus means something slightly different on a combobox; hard to say. I think implementing Seb's solution is fine provided that it's still possible to tab *to* the combo box.
<evand> it is, and will do on both
<evand> 14:10:42 < evand> cjwatson: hrm, perhaps I should add a boot_too_small check, given bug #69165 .  Would du -s /boot * (estimate number of kernel releases) be reasonable, or do you think I should just hardcode a full size in there?
<evand> 14:10:51 < evand> This seems slightly more difficult to get right.
<evand> 14:11:04 < evand> argh, ubotu
<evand> 14:11:09 *** Netsplit over, joins: mpt
<evand> 14:11:13 < evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/69165
<cjwatson> hmmm. not obvious.
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> so
<cjwatson> for any partition that has been assigned, it should be at least as big as the corresponding subdirectory of /rof
<cjwatson> /rofs
<cjwatson> (minus anything that's covered by other partitions)
<cjwatson> in the case of /boot, we know it needs to have room to grow a bit, so yeah, maybe multiply by three or something
<evand> ok
<evand> I suppose I should generalize all of this into a single question, so s/root/partition/g.
<evand> that is, rename the existing check.d test.
<cjwatson> yeah, that's what I think I was driving at
<evand> ok, will do
<cjwatson> wouldn't be possible for d-i, but should be possible for ubiquity
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> or at least, would be prohibitively slow for d-i
<evand> heh, d-i, slow?  Never.
<cjwatson> there's reasonably slow and unreasonably slow :)
<evand> haha, fair enough
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r2376 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Modified scripts/install.py to handle ENOSPC.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-06
<Annirak> What do I need to do in order to get Ubuntu 7.1 installed on a partitioned RAID alongside Vista?  Hardware is Intel P965 with ICH8, Core 2 Q6600.
<Annirak> The installer doesn't see the raid array, it sees 4 drives.
<twb> cjwatson: ping
<twb> Both Ubuntu and Debian d-i use the vendor class "d-i" when DHCPREQUESTing.
<twb> Is there a way I can differentiate between the two (e.g. using user-class)?
<soren> Can you think of any reason why putting "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect edubuntu-desktop" in a preseed file wouldn't cause edubuntu-desktop to get installed?
<bdmurray> evand, cjwatson: ubiquity is a prime candidate for the next Hug Day and I'd like to discuss possible tasks
<evand> ok
<bdmurray> I have a good idea about to move bugs from New to Incomplete
<evand> getting logs on bug reports where they don't already exist would be helpful.  I'm weary of people marking duplicates as they see something like "UserSetupApply exited with code X" and assume everything with that same string is the same bug, and imho, it's not so easy to figure out which bugs are actually duplicates.
<bdmurray> And Incomplete to Confirmed but what about Incomplete to Invalid
<evand> ah
<evand> I don't really follow.  Are you asking if we have any objections to marking bugs as invalid that have no response from when they were put in the incomplete status?
<bdmurray> Yes.
<evand> I don't, provided a reasonable amount of time has passed, but I cannot speak for Colin.
<cjwatson> I'd be pretty cautious about doing it mechanically
<cjwatson> if you're willing to read over it and apply judgement, that's a different matter
<bdmurray> right, for the bug day reading it over would happen
<bdmurray> What criteria should we use in the judgement call though?
<cjwatson> I think you need to distinguish between the cases of "we have no idea at all about this and need information" and "this is definitely a bug, but we need a bit more help to track it down"
<cjwatson> in the latter case, if you mark it invalid it's probably just going to come back later
<cjwatson> there should be plenty of the former case though
<bdmurray> Right, that makes sense.
<cjwatson> another thing I'd say is that if the bug submitter took the time to provide a literate, well-explained description of their bug, then it should be left up to a developer to mark it invalid
<cjwatson> (if at all)
<cjwatson> those are the people who tend to get annoyed if you slam-dunk their bug
<cjwatson> at the other end of the scale there's the crash report with no supplementary information, or the "it broke, please help" type thing
<cjwatson> I've noticed some cases where triagers marked a literate, thoughtful bug as invalid though, and those tend to be the cases where they have the lowest hit rate
<cjwatson> so I think somehow encouraging people to apply different criteria depending on the effort the submitter put in would be appropriate
<bdmurray> Okay.  Have you reviewed the Invalid bugs at all?  That might be an interesting idea too.  I should be able to craft a query where they are Invalid and you or evan didn't invalidate them
<cjwatson> sporadically but not for a while
<cjwatson> seems to sort of defeat the purpose if we have to review them in detail though
<bdmurray> Fair enough.  Another thing we have tried to do is tag bugs.  Are there any ubiquity specific tags that would be useful?
<bdmurray> Perhaps the installer version?
<evand> tbh, I haven't really been using tags.  I'm not sure looking up bugs by version would be helpful to me, but pehaps I'm missing the use case.
<bdmurray> Okay, I was just trying to figure out how to subdivide the bugs.
<evand> cjwatson: have you had a different experience?
<bdmurray> Are there many bugs where people are using the automated version of ubiquity
<evand> perhaps by the component of the installer in which the bug occurs?  partman, user-setup, migration-assistant, and so on.  Just an idea, I'm not sure how useful that would be to others.
<evand> I've only seen the ones reported by Dell a while back.  I doubt it's getting much use yet.
<bdmurray> evand: okay, I'll take a look and some and see how hard it is to determine which tag to add
<bdmurray> will you be available Wednesday?
<evand> ok, thank you
<evand> bdmurray: yes
<Goosemoose> hi guys
<Goosemoose> working on a preseed file to install over network to 250 machines
<Goosemoose> i want it to ask for the computer name but no matter what i put the computer just grabs a name from dhcp
<evand> bdmurray: though wednesday at 1600 UTC is our usual platform team meeting.
<rgl> hi
<rgl> I want to install ubuntu over an existing raid1 (software) and lvm2 volumes, I'm using the alternate install cd, but still, I can't find the RAID stuff, can you guys help me out finding it?
<Goosemoose> damn, doesn't want to install the gui either
<Goosemoose> this is nuts
<cjwatson> bdmurray,evand: I've not used much in the way of tags for ubiquity either
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: what preseeding are you using right now?
<evand> I could be very wrong, but netcfg/get_hostname "" ?
<cjwatson> that's what I'd expect
<Goosemoose> gone through multiple items, right now I'm using
<Goosemoose> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-standard,ubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> d-i mirror/suite string gusty
<cjwatson> oh, but DHCP does clobber that I think, that's kind of annoying
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: either leave mirror/suite unpreseeded (which would work) or spell gutsy right
<Goosemoose> i commented out the get_hostname, yeah no matter what i did it uses dhcp
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, oh damn
<Goosemoose> :)
<Goosemoose> that's one problem
<Goosemoose> hmm, that might explain why i couldnt use
<Goosemoose> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect edubuntu-desktop either
<Goosemoose> ok, so any ideas with the hostname?
<cjwatson> working on it
<Goosemoose> thanks
<Goosemoose> it's the only prompt i want during the install
<cjwatson> oh, you want to prompt, not just to set something different?
<cjwatson> guess you would
<Goosemoose> yeah, there is going to be 6 computers per classroom
<Goosemoose> so i need a way to name them
<cjwatson> I think, unfortunately, you might have to rebuild the initrd
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343269
<Ubotwo> Debian bug 343269 in netcfg "hostname/domain name preseeding is quite broken" [Normal,Open]
<rgl> oh, the installer with raid stuff will recreate the array... is there a way to make it use the existing array?   or I should really debootstrap instead of using the install cd?
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: if you unpack the initrd (make a fresh directory, cd into it, and zcat /path/to/initrd.gz | sudo cpio -id) then edit etc/dhclient-script and comment out the call to set_network, then repack the initrd (find . | sudo cpio --quiet -o -H newc | gzip -9c > /path/to/initrd.gz), then that should do it ...
<cjwatson> I appreciate this isn't nice though
<cjwatson> rgl: you should be able to use the existing array by using "Configure software RAID" and then backing out, I think
<rgl> cjwatson, too late, it started sync :-(
<rgl> another 2 hours to the drain :|
<rgl> cjwatson, you mean just canceling that dialog?
<cjwatson> yeah, I think so
<cjwatson> my attention is sort of elsewhere right now though, urgent dapper.2 stuff to do and I have to go offline in 4 minutes
<cjwatson> sorry ...
<rgl> ok.  I'll use debootstrap instead.
<cjwatson> that ought to work, certainly
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, ouch, ok, i'll have to go try that
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, where did you find that fix so i can print it out?
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: I made it up
<cjwatson> I haven't tested it at all, I've just been hacking on the installer for rather a long time ...
<Goosemoose> i see
<Goosemoose> im new to deploying desktops on linux, done it on windows for years. worked with linux servers for awhile
<cjwatson> it's not a fix as such, but a workaround
<cjwatson> i.e. it's not something we could include in the mainline installer - we need to fix netcfg's crazy preseeding scheme
<Goosemoose> sure
<Goosemoose> im waiting for the last test I ran to finish then i can do it
<Goosemoose> it seems the longest part of the install is the darn partitioning
<Goosemoose> im considering just making it one large parition, should go a lot faster
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, still don't end up with a gui, even after spelling gutsy correctly
<Goosemoose> install goes through, doesn't ask any questions and i end up with a login prompt
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, did you mean comment out the call to set_network or set_hostname?
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: err, whoops, set_hostname
<cjwatson> i.e. stop the DHCP client script from physically setting the hostname
<Goosemoose> ok thats what i though
<Goosemoose> couldn't find a set_network :)
<cjwatson> I'd have to see the installer syslog to debug
<Goosemoose> i found a single line : set_hostname
<Goosemoose> # in front of it, anything else?
<cjwatson> but I also have to go out, I'm afraid - my wife and I are off to the cinema
<cjwatson> # in front was what I meant
<Goosemoose> ahh have fun
<Goosemoose> thanks for the help
<cjwatson> if that doesn't work, we'll need to debug in more detail
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> hopefully someone else here can help with me not getting a gui
<cjwatson> putting the syslog on a pastebin or something should help
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog pre-reboot, /var/log/installer/syslog if you're past the first reboot
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> if you stick around, I'll probably drop back in in four hours or so
<cjwatson> though only briefly - I'm in England so that'll be kinda late
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, just so you know whyen you get back, commenting that out didnt work
<rgl> humm, what replaces base-config?  I just debootstraped, that command is not available anymore, is it needed?
<evand> base-config as in the second stage of the installer?  That's long dead.
<evand> cjwatson: Seveas asked if we wanted new ubiquity bug report announcements via ubotu in here.  I enjoy the relatively low traffic of this channel and email works fine for me, but is this something you think would benefit you or others?
<rgl> evand, we have to manually configure the system then?  or there is no need?
<Goosemoose> evand, cj isn't around
<Goosemoose> he went to the movies he said
<Goosemoose> anyone see something wrong with this line: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-standard,ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> evand: I'm not hugely fussed, and also enjoy the low traffic
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: that looks fine, but the syslog should make it very clear if something's gone wrong with it
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: well, actually
<Goosemoose> hi cj
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: minimal isn't necessary (already installed by the time tasksel runs)
<cjwatson> and ubuntu-standard might need to be just standard instead
<Goosemoose> hmm
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> (the task name isn't the same as the metapackage)
<Goosemoose> im pretty sure i tried standard,ubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> as well as edubuntu-desktop
<Goosemoose> also the commenting out didn't work
<cjwatson> yeah, you said. syslog?
<Goosemoose> let me get it
<cjwatson> it's possible that it needs to be
<cjwatson> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> I forget exactly how strict debconf is about the space there
<Goosemoose> hmm, maybe the space is the issue
<cjwatson>         return grep { defined } map { $desc_to_task{$_} } split ", ", $list;
<cjwatson> so it definitely has to be separated with ", "
<cjwatson> (it's actually tasksel's strictness, not debconf's)
<Goosemoose> cj, damn, ive rebooted so the sys log doesn't have it
<Goosemoose> have to install again
<cjwatson> hold
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> did you reboot after a completed install?
<Goosemoose> yeah
<Goosemoose> well
<Goosemoose> wait
<cjwatson> then /var/log/installer/syslog should be the thing I need
<Goosemoose> ok, i think im a dir off
<Goosemoose> just a sec
<Goosemoose> wont let me ssh into the darn machine, hold on
<cjwatson> I've filed bug 174557 about this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174557 in tasksel "tasksel/first preseed syntax is inconvenient" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174557
<Goosemoose> thanks
<Goosemoose> install ssh on the machine
<Goosemoose> how was the movie?
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> American Gangster
<Goosemoose> http://pastebin.com/dbfa97aa
<Goosemoose> ahh
<Goosemoose> i want to go see that
<cjwatson> well worth it
<Goosemoose> good to hear
<cjwatson> sudo cat syslog> heh, sorry about that - paranoia due to past installer security vulnerabilities
<Goosemoose> yeah it's a bit of a pain to use sudo even on cat!
<Goosemoose> especially a log
<cjwatson> there was a vulnerability in 5.10 where, due to two safety checks failing, the user's password was exposed in the installer logs
<Goosemoose> ahh wow
<cjwatson> so I battened down the hatches to make damn sure that could never happen again
<cjwatson> ok, so you're doing netcfg/get_hostname= on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> don't do that - that makes that question be marked as seen so it never gets shown
<cjwatson> just leave that bit out
<Goosemoose> i had commented it out
<Goosemoose> let me check my pressed
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> Dec  6 13:07:55 base-installer:   500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<cjwatson> that's a bit odd, check why that's trying to connect to a host called 'ubuntu'
<Goosemoose> #d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname
<Goosemoose> #d-i netcfg/get_domain string unassigned-domain
<Goosemoose> that's in my preseed file
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: it's not in your preseed file (and wouldn't have any effect if it were, since network preseeding runs after netcfg); it's on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> you said mirror/suite gutsy earlier, but this is a log from the feisty installer; note that Ubuntu netboot installers don't really support installing releases other than the one they were built for, so you should get the gutsy netboot installer if that's what you want
<Goosemoose> oh, yes i do
<Goosemoose> probably because im following the docs from the ubuntu site
<Goosemoose> which were made for 6.10
<cjwatson> which docs?
<cjwatson> it's not as clear as it might be what tasksel is doing, but I'm pretty sure it's the comma-space thing I mentioned above, so fix that
<Goosemoose> http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/193 is one of them
<Goosemoose> also have a doc on setting up apt-cacher im using
<cjwatson> hmm, not our site
<Goosemoose> closest doc i could find on how to do unattended ubuntu deplyment over a network
<cjwatson> urgh, it points to the default Debian preseed file
<cjwatson> its console-setup/layoutcode example is wrong
<cjwatson> though it does get tasksel/first right :-0
<cjwatson> :-)
<Goosemoose> it points to it, which i used as a startup , but then i changed it based on the doc itself
<Goosemoose> hmm maybe that's part of the problem
<Goosemoose> here's my preseed
<Goosemoose> http://pastebin.com/d13e8fd76
<cjwatson> I do need to hit the help.ubuntu.com guys until they publish the 7.10 manual, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/
<cjwatson> that has advice on netbooting, preseeding, etc.
<cjwatson> ok, I can do a quick nitpick pass before bed
<Goosemoose> cool, im looking at that link right now
<Goosemoose> basically it runs through the whole thing
<Goosemoose> doesn't ask for a hostname
<Goosemoose> and doesn't give me a gui
<Goosemoose> they need to make this: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html into one file you can copy instead of a bunch of parts
<cjwatson> ditch everything up through netcfg (at least). All of that is handled by the installer before it reads the preseed file, so there's no point putting it in the preseed file as it won't be used.
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> there are other formats in the installation-guide-i386 package in the distro
<cjwatson> plain text and PDF
<Goosemoose> ok, looking
<cjwatson> ok, on your kernel command line you have 'console-setup/layoutcode=en_GB', which isn't a correct layout code; if you want a British keyboard, that's =gb, if you want a US keyboard, that's =us
<cjwatson> (debuntu.org advises =en_US which is wrong. They map onto X keyboard layout names from /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/)
<Goosemoose> i wanted us be couldn't find us on the system
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> # You can choose to install non-free and contrib software.
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> d-i apt-setup/non-free boolean true
<Goosemoose> i don't see the example file on the ubuntu server, know where it is? just did a locate as well
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> d-i apt-setup/contrib boolean true
<cjwatson> that comes from the Debian preseed file and is meaningless on Ubuntu
<cjwatson> ok, use console-setup/layoutcode=us then
<Goosemoose> might be better if i start from an ubuntu if most of it doesn't apply
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> the link is dead, sorry - it's https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<Goosemoose> perfect
<cjwatson> most of it does apply, but console setup and apt configuration are two areas that differ a fair bit
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> so im commenting out the hostname line, correct?
<cjwatson> I think so
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> I still haven't tried it, sorry
<Goosemoose> np
<cjwatson> the tasksel thing as I said above
<cjwatson> I checked the feisty Packages file, and the correct task name is 'standard' not 'ubuntu-standard'
<cjwatson> (the guide is wrong there, sorry; I fixed that bug for the 7.10 guide)
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> tasksel --list-tasks says there is a edubuntu-desktop as well
<Goosemoose> is that correct?
<cjwatson> the rest of your preseeding is fine, with the exception of stuff in comments that isn't quite right, but I'll spare you that
<cjwatson> yes, edubuntu-desktop should work fine
<Goosemoose> hmm
<cjwatson> though you said it didn't earlier - I'd need a syslog again of that I'm afraid
<Goosemoose> i'd have to rerun trying that
<Goosemoose> been trying different combo's on the same machine
<Goosemoose> tried tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop last time
<Goosemoose> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, edubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> the latter should definitely work
<Goosemoose> ill try that ^^^ this time, though I'm sure I have
<cjwatson> if the space is there
<Goosemoose> yeah, i had it there
<cjwatson> but if it doesn't, let me know - if you can't stay on IRC, mail ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<Goosemoose> could the problem be in my prelinux.cfg/default file?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<Goosemoose> working off the example you just gave me now
<cjwatson> I don't think so, I can see basically what that's doing by the kernel command line in the log
<Goosemoose> changed to
<Goosemoose> d-i mirror/udeb/suite string gutsy
<Goosemoose> ok
<cjwatson> well, as I said, trying to install gutsy using feisty will probably fail in funny ways
<Goosemoose> sure, so i need to get gutsy
<cjwatson> it could be related to the mirror problem I mentioned above
<Goosemoose> i missed that, what mirror problem?
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> Dec  6 13:07:55 base-installer:   500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<Goosemoose> oh ok
<cjwatson> not clear why that's happening
<cjwatson> I don't see where you're telling it to connect to 'ubuntu'
<Goosemoose> so http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<Goosemoose> me either
<cjwatson> that's the right URL
<Goosemoose> ok so i'm removing my old ubuntu-installer and ill extract that one and try it, wish me luck :)
<cjwatson> anyway, you should have enough to iterate on
<cjwatson> good luck :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-07
<cr3> where is the documentation for the arguments passed to the debian/config script when being installed. for example, it can be called with "write output_file", "configure", etc.
<cr3> hm, that's more of a debconf question which I should ask on #debian
<cjwatson> I don't know where "write output_file" comes from. That sounds package-specific.
<cjwatson> see debconf-devel(7) in the debconf-doc package
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2377 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): 03root_too_small -> 03partition_too_small: look at all partitions instead of just /
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2378 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Tore out partition_help. This may be replaced by more detailed help text,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  viewable by pressing a help button.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2379 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: Forgot to remove partition_help from the templates file.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2380 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepLocation.glade):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Don't set can_focus on the timezone combo box as it prevents you from
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  tabbing back out of it. Thanks Sebastien (LP: #136665).
<Goosemoose> hi guys
<evand> hi
<Goosemoose> hey cjwatson
<Goosemoose> i unpacked gutsy instead of feisty so i redid my default file as well to tell is where the pressed file is, but it doesn't seem to work
<Goosemoose> not loading from the preseed file
<Goosemoose> here's what i put in the default file
<Goosemoose> DEFAULT install
<Goosemoose> LABEL install
<Goosemoose>         kernel ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<Goosemoose>         append ramdisk_size=14984 local=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 url=$
<Goosemoose> hmm, thats not all, just a sec
<Goosemoose> DEFAULT install
<Goosemoose> LABEL install
<Goosemoose>         kernel ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<Goosemoose>         append ramdisk_size=14984 local=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 url=$
<Goosemoose> damnit
<Goosemoose> ok here's the append line:
<Goosemoose> append ramdisk_size=14984 local=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 url=http://10.0.2.131/preseed.cfg vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz --
<Goosemoose> points to the right place but it
<Goosemoose> it's still asking lots of questions so i dont think it's using it
<Goosemoose> hmm, might be more that the questions aren't answered right in the preseed, just a sec
<Goosemoose> it's fun talking to myself, lol
<cjwatson> "local=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US" => "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us"
<cjwatson> (mentioned that yesterday)
<cjwatson> if you're being asked language, location, console questions, that's why
<Goosemoose> put that where? i have
<Goosemoose> d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<Goosemoose> from the ubuntu preseed file example you gave me
<Goosemoose> d-i console-setup/layoutcode string us
<cjwatson> in the append line
<cjwatson> you typoed "locale" there, and got console-setup/layoutcode= wrong
<Goosemoose> lol, that's from the example file, i dont think i changed that
<cjwatson> the stuff on the append line deals with preseeding all the stuff that happens before the preseed file is loaded
<cjwatson> which is a fair bit
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> i have that part
<Goosemoose> append ramdisk_size=14984 local=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 url=http://10.0.2.131/preseed.cfg vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz --
<cjwatson> what example file?
<cjwatson> anyway, apply the corrections I gave above
<cjwatson> 18:10 <cjwatson> "local=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=en_US" => "locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us"
<Goosemoose> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<cjwatson> that example file does not say anything about the append line
<Goosemoose> oh i thought you meant i mispelled locale in the preseed file, not the append line
<Goosemoose> ok, let me fix that
<Goosemoose> that's what i get for using the append line from the debuntu.org doc
<cjwatson> there's no point in putting locale in the preseed file at all
<Goosemoose> ahh ok
<cjwatson> I should take it out of the example really, it's just confusing
<cjwatson> although it can be useful for initrd preseeding
<Goosemoose> yup
<Goosemoose> very much so
<Goosemoose> why is the console using the format 'us' rather than en_US as well?
<cjwatson> en_US is a locale, not a keyboard definition
<cjwatson> the X keyboard layout name corresponding to that locale is 'us'
<cjwatson> people often don't use the same keymap as their locale, of course
<Goosemoose> i understand. i just figured they'd use the same formatting
<Goosemoose> since there is an english gb keyboard as well
<Goosemoose> why not use en_GB, en_US for kb
<Goosemoose> make things simpler to remember i guess
<cjwatson> a number of the keymap names do not match up neatly to locales
<cjwatson> so it's confusing to pretend they do
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<cjwatson> "Latin American" is one example, Dvorak keyboard variants are another
<Goosemoose> that makes sense
<cjwatson> plus the code is a lot easier this way ;-)
<Goosemoose> got a prompt during install about writing the change to disks and configure lvm
<Goosemoose> lol
<Goosemoose> i program mainly in java, haven't done c in years
<cjwatson> (the code in question is not in C)
<Goosemoose> what are you writing in?
<cjwatson> d-i is a mixture of C and POSIX shell
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<cjwatson> more of the latter than the former, I think
<cjwatson> remind me where your preseed file is?
<Goosemoose> let me paste the new version
<cjwatson> 'd-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true' would shut up the message you mention
<Goosemoose> ok don't see that in the example
<Goosemoose> http://pastebin.com/d1dbd19c1
<Goosemoose> does order matter in the preseed files by the way?
<cjwatson> it's in the 7.10 guide, unfortunately not 7.04
<cjwatson> no, order doesn't matter
<cjwatson> the way preseed files are processed is basically just to set a big load of variables, which are then used whenever the installer gets round to them
<cjwatson> (actually keys in a database)
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/monitor/selection-method \ select medium
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/monitor/mode-list \ select 1024x768 @ 60 Hz
<cjwatson> the \ character is used for continuation lines - that is if you want to spread a preseed directive across more than one line
<cjwatson> in this case you have it all on one line, so remove the
<cjwatson> remove the \
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<Goosemoose> that's from your default preseed as well, might want to update that
<Goosemoose> funny, it is two lines in the default file, hmm
<Goosemoose> guess i changed it without thinking about it
<Goosemoose> wow partitioning error
<Goosemoose> not my day
<Goosemoose> seems to be a bug if there is lvm already installed
<Goosemoose> ok so i can do a manual install on a machine, just did a preseed, when it reboots i can a black screen, nothing else
<Goosemoose> any ideas?
<Goosemoose> i see starting up, loading up, then it goes black
<evand> Goosemoose: do you get a black screen when you do a regular install on that same machine, using the same alternate CD?  Do the logs tell you anything (/var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog on the installed machine)
<evand> I imagine it has something to do with the mode you've selected for the montior.
<evand> monitor*
<evand> erm, saying that, I should've suggested looking at the X log.
<evand> though I don't recall if it can/will tell you anything in that case.  You might want to just get on the machine and see if fiddling with the xorg.conf fixes it.
<Goosemoose> normal install is fine
<Goosemoose> is there a place that lists all the possible d-i options?
<Goosemoose> i hate to keep asking everytime i get a menu come up
<evand> I don't think there's a canonical list, but the preseeding part of the install guide should get you through all the questions.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-08
<rgl> hi
<rgl> I'm able to boot linux, but for some reason the md array that contains a lvm PV fails to automatically assemble with the message http://ruilopes.com/tmp/VMwareServerConsole.png, but if I assemble it manually it assembles fine... you guys known how to fix this?
<rgl> re
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-09
<rgl_> hi
<rgl_> I'm trying to install ubuntu in a raid, so I've downloaded the alternate install cd, but it installs X, is there other CD that can install to raid, but without X?
<rgl_> oh the server install cd is fine.
<blahblahx> does ubiquity work on debian?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-01
<tjaalton> hmm so multipath-udeb is in universe, and can't be directly used by the installer?
<tjaalton> oh wait.. will try again
<tjaalton> nope, still fails with "unknown udeb multipath-udeb"
<tjaalton> ok, so the udeb is in universe, and so is partman-multipath.. now I just need to figure out how to use them :)
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Hi
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> could somebody assist me please?
<TheMuso> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: #ubuntu for support.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I can't I'm banned there
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Please help me out
<TheMuso> Well, what is your problem?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-02
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I have a windows vista laptop, but I tried ubuntu with wubi and instantly loved it
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> the problem is, for whatever reason, things don't run all of a sudden
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> the system freezes when I try running nearly any program
<TheMuso> What OS are you having freezes in?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> ubuntu
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Vista's fine
<TheMuso> Have you checked your windows filesystem for errors?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> and I think it's because I shrank the C:/ drive by the maximum to make room, but it might have been that it also took away from my ubuntu partition
<TheMuso> Wubi installs Ubuntu onto your windows partition into a couple of bi files.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Well it doesn't really matter because my main concern, right now, is trying to get ubuntu istalled as my PRIMARY OS
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> BUT
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I still need access to windows on hand
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I have my toshiba disk that I use to reformat my hard drive
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> If I get buntu as my main browser, and I for whatever reason had to change back to vista, could I simply run the disk and re install vista?
<TheMuso> Ok, so do you have Ubuntu installed onto its own partition, or is it still installed on your windows partition?
<TheMuso> Yes your recovery disk should completely format your drive and install WIndows again.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> OK
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> So now, my question is I've heard that the latest stable versoin, 8.10, has NOTHING on it
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I'm not 100% clear on the command prompt, what would you suggest I do to prepare for the switch and then how would I make the transition?
<TheMuso> What do you mean it has nothign on it?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I've heard it doesn't even have an internet browser
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Is that true?
<TheMuso> Well whoever told you that has there facts incorrect. It has a web browser, word processor, email client, and thats only a few applications that are available.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> oh ok
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> so now, what would I do to make this transition
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Are there any good articles you suggest I read to give me some information on what I'm getting myself into?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> What I should do after it installs?
<TheMuso> What you need to do, is make sure you have enough unpartitioned space on your hard disk to install Ubuntu. You then need to boo the desktop CD, and run the installer, and it will guide you to installing Ubuntu into that unpartitioned space.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Antivirus software needed?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> well
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> u,
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> how do I modify partitions?
<TheMuso> Antivirus software shouldn't be needed.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> how do I modify partitions?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> and what are partitions?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> and what is a repository
<TheMuso> You said you resized your windows drive. What did you use to do that?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> shrink disk volume
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> it was the C drive
<TheMuso> What program did you use to do that?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> but I don't want windows at all
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I don't know
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> it was on my computer already
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> like, right click computer, managemenet
<TheMuso> Oh ok. If you don't want windows at all, just insert the Ubuntu CD, boot from it, and run the installer. The installer should give you an option to use your entire hard disk.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> OK and also
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> where do I get a disk for that
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Do I have to buy one?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> IF so, where?
<TheMuso> and a repository is a resource where software packages are downloaded from.
<TheMuso> Did you keep the iso file that you downloaded when you tried out wubi?
<TheMuso> An iso file is an image of a CD.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I believe
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I just had a exe
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I don't think I had a iso
<TheMuso> Ok. You need to go to www.ubuntu.com, and follow the download link.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso correct?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> OK and what are the most important things you think I should know before I begin using strictly ubuntu?
<TheMuso> I suggest you go and have a look around help.ubuntu.com to get more information to help you do what you want with your install.
<TheMuso> Anyway, this channel is really for development work, and I have to go for a while, although I will still be here in this channel.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Wait
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> one more question
<TheMuso> Make it quick.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> When I get linux, is there any way I will be able to run things like sony vegas?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I've heard if I install it to a CD then load it live, it should work
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Will the same work for other .exe files?
<TheMuso> No its not possible unless you install the wine package. Now I have to go.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> OK thanks a lot for your time
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> :D
<TheMuso> And even then wine may not be able to run the program you want.
<TheMuso> oh and don't forget to back your data up before wiping windows over with ubuntu
<tjaalton> so, there's no multipath-modules available in ubuntu?
<soren> You really need multipath in the installer?
<tjaalton> soren: yes
<tjaalton> the ubuntu kernel already has those modules, so multipath-udeb should not depend on multipath-modules
<tjaalton> soren: I've got a nice HP BL460c blade to boot from the SAN :9
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> having no local disks allows taking instant snapshots from the system, which is nice
<tjaalton> soren: of course I can install it using /dev/sda and configure multipath later, but it's more work
<soren> Hmm.. Yes, I suppose you're right.
<tjaalton> hum, reminds me of bug 182009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182009 in multipath-tools "multipath-tools fails to install when the dm-multipath module is not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182009
<tjaalton> it also fails when installed during pkgsel
<tjaalton> because there is no modules.dep
<tjaalton> yet anyway
<tjaalton> and that's an ubuntu change
<tjaalton> to modprobe it
<soren> Hmm... That's true. I never tested it in the installer.
<tjaalton> I'll upload a fixed package
<tjaalton> it'll modprobe only if modules.dep and the module is present
<tjaalton> soren: does http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/multipath-tools.debdiff look sane?
<tjaalton> hum, I'll test it on hardy :)
<soren> tjaalton: At a glance, it looks fine.
<tjaalton> soren: thanks, I'll test it and upload
<tjaalton> cjwatson: do you know if partman-multipath should be functional, and what it actually does?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: no work done on it so it might well not work; you'd need to get the kernel team to create multipath-modules
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, you said it's built-in?
<cjwatson> might just need to be promoted to main then
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I don't know what it does and am on holiday
<tjaalton> cjwatson: heh, ok. enjoy
<tjaalton> partman-multipath doesn't seem to do anything currently
<tjaalton> at least I didn't notice any changes with it
<cjwatson> well, I'd recommend starting by reading the source ...
<tjaalton> I did, but something seems to missing since I can't see anything in /dev/mapper
<tjaalton> maybe just backporting multipath-udeb and partman-multipath to hardy isn't enough
<tjaalton> anyway, I'll test jaunty too
<cjwatson> tjaalton: partman's interfaces have changed from hardy to now; the backport may not be all that straightforward
<cjwatson> and it may even not be possible without changing the partman core
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, that's encouraging, that it might even work with jaunty then :)
<CIA-61> ubiquity: evand * r2953 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-61> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-61> ubiquity: 1.86ubuntu8, choose-mirror 2.27ubuntu1, clock-setup 0.97ubuntu1,
<CIA-61> ubiquity: console-setup 1.28ubuntu3, debian-installer-utils 1.65ubuntu1, grub-
<CIA-61> ubiquity: installer 1.35ubuntu4, hw-detect 1.70ubuntu3, localechooser
<CIA-61> ubiquity: 2.08ubuntu1, partconf 1.30, partman-auto 83ubuntu1, partman-base
<CIA-61> ubiquity: 128ubuntu2, partman-basicfilesystems 62ubuntu1, partman-basicmethods
<superm1> ah does that mean ubiquity is working in jaunty? :)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-03
<CIA-61> ubiquity: evand * r2954 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.0
<evand> superm1: it should :)
<evand> There was one remaining issue with grub segfaulting, but I cannot reproduce it on the latest i386 CD.  I'm downloading the amd64 version now just to be sure it's not a arch specific issue.
<xivulon> evand I have here the python branch for wubi: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/jaunty.python
<xivulon> you might want to go through it quickly and have a look in the readme so we can discuss at UDS
<xivulon> it does not yet complete the installation and there are a few TBD around the place, but it's getting there, I'll need a couple of days to finish it off and a few more to get rid of the TBD.
<evand> fantastic.  ill have a look later today
<xivulon> feel free to ask if you have any question
<evand> ok, will do
<xivulon> fyi I will rename that branch as trunk once I have it working, as mentioned some time ago' I was also planning to experiment with grub2
<evand> Ugh.  Just drove myself crazy for an hour trying to figure out why manual partitioning is broken in ubiquity, only to find out that I forgot to upload partman-base :/
<CIA-61> partman-base: evand * r119 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu3
<dmarkey> hey
<dmarkey> question, im building a custom install initrd, would anyone be able to help me with it?
<dmarkey> all i need to do it edit /etc/event.d/tty1 in the installed system before it reboots
<cjwatson> dmarkey: doesn't need a customised initrd, just write a preseed/late_command script that changes /target/etc/event.d/tty1 as you want
<cjwatson> and preseed that in the usual way (see the installation guide, help.ubuntu.com)
<dmarkey> cjwatson: is this from the install cd?
<cjwatson> if you like, yes
<dmarkey> not an option, im booting the install initrd only onto xen
<dmarkey> so all i have to work with is the initrd
<cjwatson> I didn't say it only worked from the install cd; you asked ...
<cjwatson> in practice most people use preseeding from something like netboot installs since it's usually applied to mass deployments
<cjwatson> can you pass arbitrary kernel arguments?
<dmarkey> i want this to be a generic initrd, but with the xen modules within, i have it that far, now all i need is to change /etc/event.d/tty1 when the install is finished.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: i suppose i could
<cjwatson> if you're customising the initrd anyway, you can put a preseed file in /preseed.cfg in the initrd
<cjwatson> so just do that
<dmarkey> but that will give me a fully unattended install?
<cjwatson> if you write the preseed file appropriately, sure ...
<cjwatson> you need to read the installation guide :)
<cjwatson> appendix b
<dmarkey> bah,
<cjwatson> preseed files in and of themselves do not make the whole install unattended
<cjwatson> you can preseed just one thing and that does not affect the rest of the installation in any way
<dmarkey> perfect
<cjwatson> e.g.
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string sed -i 's/foo/bar/' /target/etc/event.d/tty1
<cjwatson> or
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string chroot /target perl -pi -e 's/foo/bar/' /etc/event.d/tty1
<cjwatson> that sort of thing
<dmarkey> so i just bang that into /preseed.cfg in the initrd
<dmarkey> lemme try that
<cjwatson> right
<dmarkey> one last thing, can i get the insaller to dump an answerfile, like RHEL anacond.cfg
<dmarkey> i'll just RTFM that
<cjwatson> sort of, but unfortunately not in a way that you can easily just feed back in
<cjwatson> it'll have a lot of junk that shouldn't be preseeded
<cjwatson> you can use 'debconf-set-selections --installer' but strictly as a starting point
<cjwatson> err, get not set
<dmarkey> ok, that worked thanks, i'll put it up on my blog
<cjwatson> http://dmarkey.com/wordpress/ ?
<dmarkey> you should probably consider doing this, if you have any say on the ubuntu installer
<dmarkey> yes
<cjwatson> doing which?
<cjwatson> oh, the answerfile thing?
<dmarkey> no no
<dmarkey> allowing the installer to run under xen, which is just 2 easy steps
<cjwatson> oh, if we ever get an Ubuntu xen-enabled kernel that works for more than one release in succession, I'll consider it
<dmarkey> i dont understand, im talking about in a xen guest
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> what am I missing then?
<evand> so manual partitioning still seems to be broken, despite my changes.  I'm going to take a further look at the airport / on the plane as I have to pack.
<dmarkey> all you need to do is include the xen modules in the initrd and change tty1 to hvc0 in /etc/event.d/tty1
<cjwatson> I thought we already arranged for an /etc/event.d/hvc0 if that was console=
<dmarkey> oh really?
<cjwatson> (it shouldn't be /etc/event.d/tty1, that should be, well, tty1)
<cjwatson> oh, only as of jaunty
<cjwatson>   [ Ian Campbell ]
<cjwatson>   * Add a getty to hvc0 if Xen is detected.
<cjwatson> finish-install 2.19
<dmarkey> cool, so just include the kernel modules and we'd be set
<cjwatson> xen modules in initrd> isn't that from the xen-enabled kernel though?
<dmarkey> i dont think theres a xen enabled initrd?
<dmarkey> and its a unified kernel now
<cjwatson> oh, it is? which modules then?
<cjwatson> sorry, bear with me, sleeping baby in arms => typing hard
<dmarkey> http://pastebin.com/m14b2760d
<cjwatson> those do not appear to be in 2.6.27-9-generic
<dmarkey> basically find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*xen*"
<cjwatson> well apart from netxen_nic
<cjwatson> I can only easily include the ones built from our -generic kernel build
<dmarkey> they are from the generic tree
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium /lib/modules>$ find -name \*xen\*
<cjwatson> ./2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netxen
<cjwatson> ./2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netxen/netxen_nic.ko
<cjwatson> ./2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netxen
<cjwatson> ./2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netxen/netxen_nic.ko
<dmarkey> oh, hmm
<dmarkey> where di i get those then
<dmarkey> 2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/block/xen-blkfront.k
<dmarkey> ??
<cjwatson> I don't know where you got that - it isn't in the stock package
<cjwatson> including netxen_nic is a matter of the kernel guys listing it in debian/d-i/modules/nic-modules (file a bug on linux for that one)
<dmarkey> umm.. they wouldnt insert correctly if they wer for another kernel
<cjwatson> oh, I'm on i386 here
<dmarkey> ah ok
<cjwatson> it appears that stuff is built on amd64 but for i386 it's only built for -server
<dmarkey> oh, hmm
<cjwatson> which seems a trifle odd
<cjwatson> could you ask the kernel team about that? I'm not really keen on switching the installer initrd over to -server :-)
<dmarkey> well, in fairness most xen setups now are amd64
<cjwatson> ah, well in that case ...
<cjwatson> which of those modules are actually needed in d-i?
<cjwatson> xen-blkfront I assume
<dmarkey> is the i386 pae by default?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> xen-fbfront sort of looks like it would need some special userspace support to load it?
<dmarkey> umm.. dunno, its the xen frame buffer, if you enable vfb in the config file for that domain, you can vnc into it
<dmarkey> worked seamlessly when i tried it
<cjwatson> just wondering what loads the module
<dmarkey> oh, just came across a bug
<cjwatson> anyway, basically all of this sounds totally sensible to include by default, but I'll need to get the kernel guys to actually add the modules; perhaps you could send a mail to ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com about it and I'll deal with it when I get back from holiday
<dmarkey> when i change tty1 then i dont get a login on the virtual frame buffer, makes sense
<cjwatson> right, it's probably better to have both tty1 and hvc0
<cjwatson> so copy that file to hvc0 and then change it
<dmarkey> can i have more than 1 preseed/late_command string
<cjwatson> no, but it's passed to the shell for evaluation, so you can separate statements with semicolons
<dmarkey> ah ok
<dmarkey> http://pastebin.com/m2cc36efa
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> maybe udev is doing it or something
<dmarkey> d-i preseed/late_command string chroot /target cp /etc/event.d/tty1 /etc/event.d/hvc0 ; chroot /target sed -i  's/tty1/hvc0/' /etc/event.d/hvc0
<dmarkey> does that look alright?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-04
<cjwatson> the code in finish-install is:
<cjwatson>                 sed -e "s/^\(exec.*getty \).*/\1-L $console 9600 linux/" \
<cjwatson>                     -e "s/tty1/$console/g" \
<cjwatson>                     /target/etc/event.d/tty1 > /target/etc/event.d/$console
<cjwatson> where $console is hvc0
<cjwatson>                 sed -i -e "s/^\(exec.*\) -8/\1/" /target/etc/event.d/$console
<cjwatson> so I'd mimic that
<cjwatson> second statement is for future-proofing and probably isn't needed in 8.10
<dmarkey> theres a slight glitch in Detect disks
<dmarkey> not a show stopper though
<cjwatson> oh?
<dmarkey> the installed thinks /dev/xvda is a raid device and tries to "activate it"
<cjwatson> can you file a bug please?
<cjwatson> raid or dmraid (aka sata raid)?
<dmarkey> http://pastebin.com/m5f90f86d
<dmarkey> didnt really pastebin very well, but you get the idea
<dmarkey> if you select yes or no, the install contindues regardless
<cjwatson> may be fixed in jaunty, but please file it anyway
<dmarkey> lol, this is hardly a supported configuration!
<dmarkey> a bastardised initrd
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hw-detect/+filebug, link to or give an explanation of what you're doing, and say that I told you to file it
<cjwatson> sure, but I'm one of the maintainers and I hereby accept the bug anyway :P
<dmarkey> ha, alright so
 * dmarkey sighs because he has to register
<cjwatson> yes, I'm afraid you do
 * cjwatson -> bed
<dmarkey> so do i explain that this is a bastardised xen kernel?
<cjwatson> not important
<dmarkey> ok
<cjwatson> just outline that you're modifying the installer by including xen modules in the initrd
<cjwatson> a link to your blog post would be fine
<dmarkey> ok grand
<dmarkey> done, bed for me too, night!
<cjwatson> night
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson I will only be able to attend UDS on thursday and friday, as I have to be in our NY office till wednesday.
<xivulon> good part is that my company will take care of  the travel
<xivulon> If you want to have any dedicated meeting about wubi related stuff please schedule it for those days
<xivulon> on my part I guess it is mostly a repetition of what was decided in prague
<xivulon> mostly involving the new wubi python (which will also replace umenu) and wubi migration to dedicated partition (I have not done any work there yet other than a proof of concept script)
<cjwatson> xivulon: I won't be at UDS this time, so no point asking me :-)
<cjwatson> xivulon: robbiew is scheduling the Foundations track; mail Evan the details and he can pass them on
<xivulon> cjwatson: thanks will do, have no gmail access atm
<xivulon> and very best wishes to your family
<xivulon> cjwatson: what is the status of 252900?
<xivulon> as mentioned in the past we could also look into using grub2 since that seems to have loop file support
<xivulon> I am aware of course of your warnings re grub2, but you could use wubi as a test case
<xivulon> since in my case grub4dos is replaced (as suggested by bean123) as supposed to grub legacy
<xivulon> s/supposed/opposed
<cjwatson> xivulon: not going to think about it until after holiday
<xivulon> just asking because I am putting together a list of topics for uds, np I will follow it up with evand :)
<BenBender> hi there
<BenBender> i ran into trouble while trying to get a ssh-console out of d-i
<BenBender> i tried to tftp/preseed some config to get network-console to run
<BenBender> i can login but everytime i connect and try to run a shell it drops me out
<BenBender> all this happens on hardy
<BenBender> anybody knows this specific behaviour?
<superm1> evand, could you bring with you that laptop to hand back off and a flash drive (at least 2 gigs)?  I was going to grab the laptop back and give you what should be our gold factory image to have a copy of
<BenBender> anybody awake? :)
<evand> superm1: argh, I thought about it as I was on my way over from the airport, but I didn't think to put it in my bag as I was packing.  I have a flash drive though.
<evand> And I can DHL/FedEx you the laptop when I get back to the east coast.
<Zelut> I'm trying to automate the creation of logical volumes where the vg == $hostname of the machine.
<Zelut> any suggestions?
<Zelut> (this is during installation, of course)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-05
<farrelbj> hi, i'm having trouble upgrading to 8.10.  I get an error about /boot requiring 101MB of free space.  My /boot partition is only 92MB and has 70MB of free space.  I'm currently running kubuntu 8.04 and was able to install the recent security update to the kernel with no space problem
<farrelbj> i've cleaned out all old kernels from /boot
<farrelbj> and tried both the ubuntu upgrade and kubuntu upgrade method
<farrelbj> i get the error with both methods
<farrelbj> anyone have any suggestions?
<evand> arr, people need to stick around for more than 10 minutes.
<StevenK> It's a drive-by error
<Eypr> hey eny one how can help with my xorg.conf?
<evand> Eypr: This is not a support channel, please join #ubuntu and ask in there.
<Eypr> okay thaks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-06
<holst> hi again :)
<holst> my usb keyboard isnt working in the mini.iso install cd
<holst> do I need to pass some kernel arguments to get it working?
<holst> any ideas?
<holst> is the keyboard disabled if you use preseeing.cfg?
<holst> it was the unetbootin program that didnt have support for it
<holst> up and running it seems, thanks for listening :)
<TheMuso> .c
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-07
<superm1> evand, oh well.  just figured it'd be easiest to hand carry it rather than fedexing.  good on the flash drive at least
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-30
<Filmgeek> hey all - this the best place for noob install questions?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-01
<ev> superm1: sorry about that (execute_root).  Thanks for the quick fix.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: evand * r3602 trunk/ (11 files in 6 dirs): Additional code cleanup from pycheck findings.
 * ev discovers http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-installer/, bounces
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around, we aren't all here 24/7) | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-installer/
<cjwatson> hmm, I don't see what broke from the last couple of entries in daily-installer
<ev> hrm, I had assumed Mario's fix landed after that, but apparently not.  Not sure either.
 * ev digs
<cjwatson> the install seems to have completed, from the logs
<ev> reading the logs of the meeting last week.  Did Scott ever share the code for the installer automation with you?
<cjwatson> don't think so though I imagine it's mostly glue
<cjwatson> not really needed for partitioner work anyway ..
<ev> ah, I figured his preseed file would be useful for cases like this where the cause of the failure isn't obvious.
<cjwatson> oh, for the partitioner I wouldn't be using automated bootcharting anyway, since the stuff I most want to analyse is manual bootcharting
<cjwatson> er manual partitioning
<ev> gotcha
<cjwatson> ev: administrivia on work item formats: each line needs to end with ": TODO" or ": DONE" or ": INPROGRESS"
<ev> ah, I thought empty sting would work, given the comments on the wiki page, but I haven't poked at the code.  Noted, will fix.
<cjwatson> hm, don't think so, normally I get a mail whining about the work item format :)
<cjwatson> (although in this case I haven't yet)
<ev> heh
<ev> equally curious is why the daily-live build didn't run today
<cjwatson> cdimage has been souped up not to bother running the CD build if all the livefs builds failed
<ev> ah, cool
<cjwatson> the gnome-games and libdns50 problems should be fixed now, but I wonder what's going on with libesd ...
<cjwatson> hmm, the region of light spreading out from the Ubuntu logo in the usplash image is wide enough to overlap the text in the CD bootloader image, although only at a very low intensity
 * cjwatson prepares for some careful GIMP work ...
<cjwatson> actually, I'm not sure this is my forte
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: if I gave you guys pointers to each of the images I needed glued together, could you take care of it? I don't spend very much time with image editing normally
<cjwatson> I don't mind about the colour depth or format or whatever of what I get back; I can take care of simple things like cropping and reformatting
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: yeah you shouldn't need to get image editing
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: can you send me a couple of screenshots so I can see the problem clearly?
<xivulon> cjwatson, untangling 477169 which is a bit of a mess as there are probably different issues
<xivulon> one is that lupin>grub-mkimage writes wubildr onto the wrong devices in some cases
<xivulon> many claim that initscripts update breaks the toy (this is the fix for the umount -f issue), but I fail to see how
<xivulon> would not think that triggers a grub-update and/or initrd rebuild at all...
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: I can just send you the image files ...
<xivulon> others claim that grub cannot access files within the loop image, once those files are re-written
<cjwatson> xivulon: I didn't think we wrote wubildr to anything other than the filesystem?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: yeah that's fine
<xivulon> cjwatson, we write wubildr to the device containing root.disk, which might not be the boot device...
<cjwatson> when you say "device" can you be more clear?
<cjwatson> as far as I'm aware we only ever write it to a filesystem
<cjwatson> as opposed to the raw disk device
<xivulon> if a user installs wubi onto D:\\ubuntu, wubildr will still be on C:\\wubildr, we will try to put wubildr onto D:\\wubildr or exit
<xivulon> on the linux side D:\\ will be mounted as /host, and C: will not be mounted at all
<cjwatson> oh, really? hmm. Is C:\wubildr just completely hardcoded then?
<xivulon> not hardcoded, I save wubildr where there is boot.ini
<cjwatson> that's going to be almost impossible for lupin's grub-install to discover :(
<xivulon> and if more than one device could potentially be a boot device I put it there too
<cjwatson> I don't think I have any idea how to soup up our grub-mkimage substitute to handle that ...
<xivulon> in boot.ini you always have to call it "C:" but taht is a bug, as that will actually point to the correct windows boot device, whatever letter that has to be
<cjwatson> initscripts update> maybe they got a kernel update at the same time or something
<xivulon> well we could replace wubildr on all fat/ntfs partitions that contain one to begin with
<cjwatson> I don't see why an updated initrd would cause a problem at all here
<xivulon> but I do not think that explains the bug
<xivulon> yes even if we fail to upgrade wubildr, that should not cause reboot problems, assuming you could boot beforehand
<xivulon> ... unless the insmod in grub.cfg overrides the built-in module ...
<cjwatson> should only matter if they're actually different
<xivulon> wouldn't that be the case in a grub upgrade?
<cjwatson> the only post-release change to grub2 was in shell scripts distributed along with grub2
 * cjwatson looks over Mark Abene's patches
<xivulon> went there, he basically creates a separate /boot.disk
<cjwatson> yeah, no reason not to at least support that even if we don't use it by default, AFAICS
<xivulon> so I assumed that it might be an issue with grub ntfs module, due to file size and/or fragmentation
<xivulon> true
<cjwatson> xivulon: are you ok with http://paste.ubuntu.com/332346/ ?
<cjwatson> it's almost certainly an issue with either ntfs or loopback, more likely ntfs
<cjwatson> going to be a right pain to track down though
<xivulon> cjwatson, patch seems good, do you also need to change grub.d scripts? (GRUB_DEVICE_BOOT)
<cjwatson> already done
<xivulon> ev got you finally, you changed your nick!
<xivulon> cjwatson, another theory is that initscripts introduces a regression that casuses fs corruption, which grub cannot sort out
<ev> ah, indeed.  Apologies for the lack of notice.
<xivulon> how is wubi-r170 doing?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm not sure I'd go so far as to say fs corruption, but maybe the filesystem is marked dirty
<xivulon> yes that is what I meant
<cjwatson> and e.g. journal not replayed or something, if it's not being unmounted properly
<cjwatson> grub obviously doesn't know how to replay the journal
<xivulon> the ntfs driver proper, can mount it anyway
<xivulon> but probably the ntfs inside grub can't
<xivulon> yet you can access some files inside of the ntfs partition
<xivulon> it is files inside of the loopfile that create problems
<cjwatson> that does set off faint improper-unmount bells, I must say
<xivulon> is there a sort of dirty-flag per file?
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge
<cjwatson> but if the changes to some particular file are only in the journal, and not written properly to the filesystem ...
<xivulon> well root.disk would be that one file, most likely, which would explain why you can see it but not access content in there
<cjwatson> should be straightforward to tell whether the filesystem is marked dirty by rebooting from wubi, booting into ordinary Linux, and asking ntfsinfo or whatever it is
<xivulon> can't do that now, ev, davmor2 ^
<cjwatson> switching over to using a small boot.disk by default is kind of appealing, but we'd have to decide on sizing for it which is always a pain in the arse
<ev> xivulon: I've just asked the IS team for an update
<xivulon> cjwatson, the separate boot disk seems to confirm theory of dirty flag, it probably works because that partition is not being written to, as opposed to size issues
<xivulon> ev thanks
<xivulon> could it be that those guys do not have syncio activated for some reason?
<cjwatson> isn't the most likely answer that the initscripts lazy unmount stuff really is broken?
<cjwatson> since that's the most recent relevant change, it seems to me that it would be better to focus on that ...
<xivulon> cjwatson, yes that is the most likely reason
<davmor2> xivulon: not sure what you want doing exactly plus need to shoot of for a bit
<xivulon> I am a bit surprised though that there are unwritten journal items with syncio
<xivulon> davmor2, install wubi and do a full upgrade, in post-install check that you have rootflags=syncio in cat /proc/cmdline
<cjwatson> maybe depends just how unceremoniously we're ripping the device out from under ntfs-3g's feet ...
<xivulon> then shutdown, and check whether ntfs is corrupted by booting off a live CD and running ntfs-3g.probe
<xivulon> cjwatson, the shutdown process is quite lengthy and there is no write operation, so I would expect there is plenty of time for ntfs to be synced out to disk
<xivulon> with the syncio patch we tried really bad things (such as pulling the power) and it hold quite well
<CIA-15> tasksel: cjwatson * r1426 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-15> tasksel: * Point Ubuntu task update script at lucid.
<CIA-15> tasksel: * Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds:
<CIA-15> tasksel:  - Add new finer-grained eucalyptus-* tasks.
<CIA-15> tasksel:  - Fix description of edubuntu-dvd-live.
<CIA-15> tasksel:  - Rename Kubuntu Netbook Edition to Kubuntu Netbook Remix.
<CIA-15> tasksel: cjwatson * r1427 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu24
<superm1> ev, no problem. i just happened to be testing a lucid run at the time and it was a pretty ovb fix.
<superm1> something weird is going on with the current dailies i think though.  i've been seeing them hang at 95 percent
<ev> yeah, me too.  I thought it was just me accidentally using ctrl-alt-left to move away from the window (causes KVM to have a bad time), but I guess not
<CIA-15> ubiquity: superm1 * r3603 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Don't run run_target_config_hooks for OEM config mode. It's
<CIA-15> ubiquity: already ran during actual installation and can cause problems
<CIA-15> ubiquity: during the OEM config run. (LP: #473241)
<superm1> ^that needs to be backported to karmic.  it's causing karmic systems to fail unfortunately. i can get the SRU for it ready
<cjwatson> do we have a karmic branch already?
<cjwatson> we should check whether there's anything else that needs to go out as well
<cjwatson> also that bug is unreadable by me
<superm1> i just added a ubiquity task for it, it should be readable now hopefully
<superm1> there is a karmic branch already. there were two other things that were causing issues for some systems that ev did an SRU for
<CIA-15> ubiquity: superm1 * r3579 karmic/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Don't run run_target_config_hooks for OEM config mode. It's
<CIA-15> ubiquity: already ran during actual installation and can cause problems
<CIA-15> ubiquity: during the OEM config run. (LP: #473241)
<superm1> If there aren't any other fixes that need to be backported, i'd like to get this SRU uploaded in a few hours
<mark> hi
<mark> I'm updating our preseeding setup for 9.10, and have a little issue with grub2 in /etc/default/grub
<mark> does the installer modify that file?
<mark> it has:
<mark> GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND="serial --unit= --speed=9600 --stop=1"
<mark> that should be --unit=0 I guess
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3604 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: grammar
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3580 karmic/scripts/install.py: grammar
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm fine with that change, target-config was never intended for use in oem-config
<cjwatson> mark: it does, in grub-installer
<mark> ok
<mark> any idea why it might do that?
<cjwatson> mark: what's your console=?
<mark> otherwise I'll check the source
<cjwatson>         local serconsole=${1##console=}
<cjwatson>         local device=${serconsole%%,*}
<cjwatson>         local unit=${device##ttyS}
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson>         echo serial --unit=$unit --speed=$speed $word $parity --stop=1
<mark> console=ttyS1,57600n8
<mark> (or ttyS0 on others)
<mark> perhaps I should check it from within the installer
<cjwatson> I see the bug
<cjwatson> (but not yet the fix)
<cjwatson> grub_serial_console is being called without arguments in the grub2 case
<mark> the strange thing is, I think it worked a few installs ago
<mark> not sure what changed :)
<mark> while we're at it, is there a good way to not have "quiet splash" added to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in that file?
<mark> currently I'm doing a sed in late_command
<cjwatson> this code has never worked
<mark> odd then
<cjwatson> sed in late_command is probably best unfortunately
<cjwatson> (and update-grub)
<mark> ok
<mark> it works, it's fine ;)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332431/ is the fix for the sercon bug
<cjwatson> maybe sed /usr/bin/grub-installer in early_command or something, to include that fix?
<mark> yeah :)
<mark> thanks!
<cjwatson> I've committed that upstream
<mark> you're always so quick with fixes
<cjwatson> either very quick or very slow ;-)
<cjwatson> ERROR: foundations-lucid-jockey-support-in-ubiquity: invalid work item format: [pitti] Modify jockey to run apt-get update if the package cache is out of date.
<cjwatson> ev: ^- yup, it complains :) fixed that lot
<ev> ah, sorry about that.  Muscle memory is killing me here.
<ev> I'll endeavor to pay closer attention.
<mark> hmm, grub_install not present yet during early_command
<mark> I guess I'll have to fudge /etc/default/grub again during late_command
<cjwatson> it's not "grub_install" ...?
<cjwatson> is this a netboot installation?
<mark> yes
<mark> can I pull it in?
<cjwatson> try partman/early_command instead (a hack, but should work)
<mark> hmm ok
<mark> all of early_command/late_command are hacks in our case, so one more won't hurt ;)
<mark> ok, now that is correct, but grub complains during boot that it doesn't recognize the 'terminal' commands from grub.cfg
<mark> error:rbad:unit.number.. 14
<mark> error:kunknown5command0`terminal'
<mark> error:ounknown1command1`terminal'
<mark> bad unit number is odd too
<mark> --unit=1 should be fine for ttyS1 I'd think
<cjwatson> mark: this is one of those points where I might not be quite so quick - could you file a bug on grub-installer, please?
<cjwatson> and I'll look into it from there
<mark> of course :)
<mark> could it be btw, that grub_installer looks at any existing (grub 1?) configuration in any way?
<mark> because I'm sure it worked before, probably only during the first 9.10 install that exceeded
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1209 ubuntu/ (16 files in 14 dirs):
<CIA-15> debian-installer: Remove all traces of lpia, which is being decommissioned (see
<CIA-15> debian-installer: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-lpia-future).
<cjwatson> mark: the grub-legacy code should be fine; if you did an installation that used grub legacy ...
<mark> not knowingly, but it was an installation on a system which previously had 8.04 installed
<cjwatson> I don't *think* it should matter. TBH I think it's probably less interesting to analyse why it used to work than to fix the bug though :)
<mark> agreed ;)
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1210 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-6 kernels.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: superm1 * r3581 karmic/debian/changelog: release 2.0.10 into karmic-proposed
<cjwatson> superm1: (debcommit -r, please?)
<superm1> oh neat, i didn't actually know about that.  i just manually tag usually
<superm1> (so the tag is there at least)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-02
<michaelg> Greetings! When I try to install Karmic on a new Thinkpad SL510, I get a blank screen after selecting "Install Ubuntu" after reboot with the Desktop Install CD in the tray.  Ctrl-alt-delete still reboots, but ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't get me to the tty1 login prompt.  Can someone suggest what to do next, please?
<michaelg> Same blank screen when I "Try ubuntu w/o modifying computer", and when I install via Wubi then reboot into UBuntu.
<minerva> could somebody walk me through the install without external peripherals?
<minerva> i've got the stuff downloaded to my c: drive
<minerva> used unetbootin
<minerva> tried to boot to c: but can't get it to do it
<minerva> oh wait
<minerva> ok
<minerva> what i did was
<minerva> i went the traditional route, downloaded and burned a cd
<minerva> but it would halfway install, then hang
<minerva> so i tried burning the cd slower, same problem
<minerva> now when i boot up i get the dual-boot window with win2K and ubuntu options
<minerva> i.e., it won't send me to c: drive even though i've selected that as my first boot drive
<minerva> is there a way to uninstall that half-installed ubuntu?
<davmor2> cjwatson: are there meant to be some alternate iso's?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I assume they failed to build
<LewRockwellFAN> Can I add a line for my DVD drive to the grub.conf? If I can what do I call the drive?
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3605 ubiquity/debian/changelog: grammar
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3606 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Pass DATA command through debconffilter rather than swallowing it,
<CIA-15> ubiquity: restoring useful progress information (LP: #445385).
<CIA-15> localechooser: cjwatson * r153 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog post-base-installer):
<CIA-15> localechooser: Make sure /target/etc/default exists before creating
<CIA-15> localechooser: /target/etc/default/locale (LP: #491198).
<ev> There's an outside chance the GTK+ height-for-width code will land in 2.20
<ev> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2009-October/msg00052.html
<cjwatson> "extended layout"?
<ev> yes, sorry for not being more clear on that
<ev> more information on that here: http://live.gnome.org/MathiasHasselmann/NewLayoutManager
<CarlFK> "the following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the kopt pareter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst. Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary.  Linux command line: ____"  It is blank. Is that expected?
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/conf_grub-pc1.png
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/conf_grub-pc2.png  "... It ls recommended that you do this in most situations..."  so shouldn't that be the default?  or at least check of sda?
<cjwatson> 1> yes, though that shouldn't appear during installation (you give no context so I have no idea what you're doing)
<cjwatson> 2> we simply don't know the right answer, really, and I don't want to auto-select something because people claim it as data loss when it goes wrong
<cjwatson> 2> anyway we already have a spec to make this more reliable
<CarlFK> cjwatson: 1) lucid netboot alt installer, using a karmic preseed file
<cjwatson> it is not expected that either of those dialogs should appear during installation.
<CarlFK> 2 - that makes sense.  just thought it needed pointing out
<CarlFK> want me to do it without the preseed and see if they show up? (not sure why that would matter, but it is easy enough)
<cjwatson> I don't think it should matter, just give me a bug with the log and preseed file I guess
<CarlFK> will do
<CarlFK> Another one that I bet isn't expected: "Various snmp software needs extracted MIBs from RVCs and IANA..." http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/conf_libsnmp-base1.png
<cjwatson> bug in the individual package asking the question, rather than in the installer as such
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3607 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Fix KDE frontend translation issues (LP: #478006):
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  - Retranslate install_process_label when the language changes.
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  - Make "Layout:", "Variant:", and "Below is an image of your current
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  layout:" translatable.
<CarlFK> Alt-f2 busybox gives me a banner, but no prompt: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/bb1.png
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3608 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I can't reproduce that
<davmor2> cjwatson: this lock up issue bug 491027 been fixed as in will we have installable iso's tomorrow do you know?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491027 in python-apt "Lucid installer hangs at the 85%-95% mark" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491027
<cjwatson> that part will be fixed, although it depends on general installability of the archive
<cjwatson> I can't predict that
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay cool hopefully it would be nice to test before next week so we know the breakages in advance of A1 :)
<CarlFK> cjwatson - I got "install step failed", hit a-F4, a-f2, enter. a-f1 back to error dialog, hit 'continue' got menu, selected 'interactive shell' and have a # prompt.  a-f2, that shell still stuck.  anything I should check in the vt1 shell?
<cjwatson> err. ps, does the shell seem to be running?
<cjwatson> I don't know I doubt I can debug it remotely
<cjwatson> sorry, lag
<cjwatson> sort of sounds as though it's run out of memory
<cjwatson> if that's remotely polausible
<cjwatson> or that the kernel is otherwise unhappy
<CarlFK> ps - I see /bin/sh /bin/setupcon (2 times - I tried vt3 too.)  and just /bin/sh which I bet is the vt1 shell.  free mem: 371k total, 339k used, 31k free, swap: 473k, 0 used  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/vt1_1.png
<cjwatson> ok, so sounds like setupcon is upset
<cjwatson> what keyboard layout did you select?
<cjwatson> can you show me:  grep '^[^#]' /etc/default/console-setup
<CarlFK> my pxe boot line:  locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us
<cjwatson> still can't reproduce. can you restart, use the F1 shell to put 'set -x' on the second line of /bin/setupcon, and then start the F2 shell and tell me where it gets stuck?
<CarlFK> I loaded sshd, then realized that may pollute the bug hunt.. should have asked... can start over if you want.)  anyway, grep output:   http://dpaste.de/2tSh/
<CarlFK> "can you restart... " just saw that.  restarting..
<cjwatson> (away)
<CarlFK> what editor exists int he bb shell?
<cjwatson> nano
<CarlFK> swell.  I did basically the same thing, got a prompt.  trying to reproduce doing exactly the same thing....
<CIA-82> ubiquity: superm1 * r3609 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): Mythbuntu frontend: don't default to UseEvents for NVIDIA anymore.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-03
<tjaalton> cjwatson: is keyboard-configuration coming to lucid sometime soon?
<tjaalton> replacing console-setup
<tjaalton> uhm, so it's c-s that build k-c. needs a merge I guess
<tjaalton> buildS
<tjaalton> it's a prereq for the udevified xserver, though easily changed back if needed
<cjwatson> tjaalton: at some point yes, but the merge is complicated so I can't give you a time
<tjaalton> cjwatson: hmm ok, before alpha1 though?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, don't bank on it, I'd rather have a working installer ...
<cjwatson> I'll let you know if I do manage to get it merged; definitely for lucid
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<tjaalton> I'll work around it then
<CIA-15> base-installer: cjwatson * r386 ubuntu/ (85 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 1.103
<CIA-15> base-installer: cjwatson * r387 ubuntu/ (12 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-15> base-installer: Remove all traces of lpia, which is being decommissioned (see
<CIA-15> base-installer: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-lpia-future).
<davmor2> cjwatson: ubiquity still seems to be locking up at 95% the hd is flashing once per second and it's been like this for 5 minutes I'm assuming it should of moved on by now.
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1211 ubuntu/ (46 files in 4 dirs): Belatedly update Canonical copyright dates for 2009 (LP: #448647).
<CIA-15> base-installer: cjwatson * r388 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu1
<cjwatson> davmor2: did the live filesystem actually get rebuilt today?
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently so
<cjwatson> please don't ever say "95%". what is the progress info message?
<cjwatson> percentages are more or less no use I'm afraid
<davmor2> cjwatson: only said that while I was running ubuntu-bug to get it on your radar.  bug 491847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491847 in ubiquity "Ubiquity locks up at 95%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491847
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> even in bug titles, the info message is more use than the percentage
<cjwatson> e.g. 'locks up at "Configuring hardware..."' or whatever
<cjwatson> the exact numbers aren't stable
<davmor2> cjwatson: moded accordingly
<cjwatson> looks like it's downloading
<cjwatson> could be wrong, hard to tell with accuracy
<cjwatson> hmm, though I'd have expected a clearer message from apt in that case
<cjwatson> guess I'll find out when my rsync completes
<cjwatson> god, there are so many totally random reports on debian-installer
<davmor2> cjwatson: is there one on the configure grub-pc?
<cjwatson> just fixed that
<cjwatson> bug 491801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491801 in base-installer "config dialog apears duing alt instal when it shouldn't" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491801
<davmor2> cjwatson: is there a way round it currently is it just a case of hitting enter?
<cjwatson> yes
<davmor2> cool
<cjwatson> may break later though - the basic problem is that it's installing grub too early
<davmor2> ah
<davmor2> meh who wants to test iso's anyway
<davmor2> cjwatson: ubiquity install still stuck on installing lang packs
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, kill it if you want and I'll see if I can reproduce it
<cjwatson> davmor2: I think it's almost certainly just downloading *lots*, and a lack of progress information. progress info's better in ubiquity bzr
<cjwatson> I should get that uploaded and we can see the difference tomorrow
<davmor2> cjwatson: just so you know it's still going still at installing lang packs it don't take this long to download a dvd
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> did you use --debug?
<cjwatson> if you did, 'tail /var/log/installer/debug' will show what it's doing, after a fashion
<davmor2> meh no I can run again and try that if it will help
<cjwatson> davmor2: FWIW my test install completed successfully
<davmor2> meh
<davmor2> burns another copy just incase
<cjwatson> wouldn't expect that to be the problem
<cjwatson> it probably just got stuck downloading for some random network reason, and the lack of progress made it hard to see
<davmor2> could be but it won't hurt either though
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3610 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Fix inconsistent return types in partman.Page.snoop.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3611 ubiquity/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py: fix argument mismatch resulting from pychecker cleanup in r3592.1.10
<ev> yikes, sorry about that
<cjwatson> easy to miss
<cjwatson> thought I'd do a pychecker run before upload :)
<superm1> would pychecker be a good idea to run in the clean rule maybe to ensure it's ran every time before upload?
<cjwatson> superm1: that is the eventual intent, but it doesn't run cleanly yet and the remaining problems are hard
<superm1> ah
<cjwatson> I want to get to the point where we can simply rely on its exit code
<cjwatson> unfortunately pychecker isn't brilliant code itself in a few places ...
<cjwatson> in the meantime at least having some way to run it conveniently has shaken out a lot of problems
<cjwatson> I don't know how to deal with the fact that it only really works well in some ways if you have all the enormously heavy build-deps installed
<superm1> well build-deps don't have any other negative implications other than a few extra minutes in build time though do they?
<cjwatson> I don't want them on my laptop. :)
<superm1> ah :)
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3612 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-15> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> ev: hmm. did you test these super() changes? I remember those being delicate in the past
<cjwatson> I'm a bit scared of changing those just because pychecker says so :)
<cjwatson> oh, heh, apparently I changed *away* from that back in feisty. Fair enough
<ev> I didn't test them (was on a plane and figured KVM + battery = pain), but I do recall doing a reasonable amount of digging through bzr blame.
<cjwatson> I just misremembered the direction of the change
<cjwatson> there seems to be no way to get round some pychecker errors - the change to debug_enabled just caused a different error :(
<cjwatson> and Guido's apparently said that pychecker should get over itself in requiring 'for _ in' rather than 'for <unused variable> in' :-)
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> ev: I think it might be better to use unused_ prefixes on arguments rather than weakening interfaces to just *args. What do you think?
<cjwatson> or maybe we should just bin the "unused function argument" warnings - sometimes they seem to be more trouble than they're worth
<cjwatson> unused_ prefixes are interface changes too due to the way Python handles keyword arguments, IIRC
<ev> yeah, I'd agree with binning it then.
<cjwatson> I'd love to have something like __attribute__((__unused__)) in C
<cjwatson> maybe a function decorator or something ...
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3613 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.3
<rbelem> hi all, do you think is possible to create ubuntu-micro as a smaller package set than ubuntu minimal?
<cjwatson> it wouldn't be Ubuntu - we're not prepared to support anything smaller than ubuntu-minimal. You can create your own metapackage and just not install ubuntu-minimal, if you like
<rbelem> cjwatson, i was thinking in something like this for liquid.
<rbelem> cjwatson, but it is better to use the current minimal system and for lucid +1 work to get it smaller
<rbelem> cjwatson, would it be possible to get ubuntu-minimal smaller for lucid+1?
<cjwatson> we'll listen to particular recommendations ...
<cjwatson> I've been thinking of moving console-setup out to standard for lucid, which would be a pretty massive whack on its own
<cjwatson> I meant to do that for karmic, actually
<rbelem> cjwatson, cool!
<cjwatson> well, not as massive as people think, but it would stop people complaining about X being in minimal without checking just how tiny a piece of X it is :)
<rbelem> ehehehe
<rbelem> cjwatson, i will make a proof of concept
<rbelem> cjwatson, i'm thinking in a very minimal system for an embedded device
<cjwatson> bear in mind that many of the things in minimal are actually deliberate. We're prepared to accept that embedded devices will have to do their own thing.
<cjwatson> you could e.g. take Priority: required as a starting point instead; you don't necessarily have to have a metapackage ...
<rbelem> cool!
<cjwatson> debootstrap has a --variant=minbase option
<corp186> in the debconf template files I see lots of comments like "# :sl1:", what does it mean?
<cjwatson> corp186: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/i18n/ch01s04.html#sublevels
<corp186> cjwatson: thanks
<rbelem> cjwatson, but can ubuntu-minimal depend on an e.g. ubuntu-micro?
<cjwatson> for arcane reasons ubuntu-* metapackages don't depend on each other.
<cjwatson> I don't want to create another metapackage at that kind of position in the official Ubuntu archive. As I say it's fine (and not hard) for derivatives to do that kind of thing
<cjwatson> I think embedded derivatives will likely want to customise around that area anyway, and they could use the required seed as a base
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<rbelem> cjwatson, cool! I've never imagined that
<rbelem> cjwatson, thanks for the clarification and bon appetit :-)
<corp186> I'm trying to set up a development environment for d-i hacking
<corp186> I've got a local repo mirror set up
<corp186> I've also got a new package I want to test
<corp186> how do I put the package into the repo and have the Packages.gz file updated?
<cr3> in a preseed file, if I specify additional repositories as local0/repository, will the latest packages from those repositories be installed automatically?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-04
<shtylman> cjwatson: what were those main keyboard layouts you told me about at UDS? the ones I should focus on? ... this is why I want replay on life :)
<shtylman> and is there a wiki page or something with some pretty pictures?
<CIA-15> ubiquity: superm1 * r3614 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-intro.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Correct a variable that didn't get changed from pychecker
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cleanup in the intro plugin.
<cjwatson> shtylman: Brazilian and Japanese, since they're 106-key layouts
<ev> argh.  Just realized a nasty corner case of copying the keyring and relevant portion of gconf (/system/networking) to the target system.  What if the user didn't elect to format /home or /?
<ev> hrm, I guess I could just check for existence of both and do nothing if they're already there
<cr3> if I preseed repositories with local0/repository, will the latest packages be retrieved from that location during the installation or will that only result in the repositories being added to the sources.list file after the installation has completed?
<shtylman> cjwatson: what about british keyboards?
<shtylman> anything different in key number there? or still 104 key?
<cjwatson> shtylman: they fall into the giant category of "everything that isn't us, br, or jp"
<cjwatson> *everything* else is 105-key, at least to an excellent first approximation
<cjwatson> us is the only 104-key layout I know of
<shtylman> ahh ok
<shtylman> well... that gives me a starting point :)
<cjwatson> cr3: should be the former, at least for netboot installations. CD installations are a bit different because in general we want to prefer stuff from the CD over a giant download
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm thinking that if local0/repository is defined explicitly, then the user gets what he's asking for. however, for the CD, if that means that the default repository is set to the CD itself and local0/repository to archive.u.c, then I can appreciate that use case
<cr3> (where archive.u.c is just shorthand for whatever magic the installer does to determine the closest mirror)
<cjwatson> um
<cjwatson> archive.u.c is handled separately. apt-setup/local0/repository is strictly for local overrides only
<cjwatson> you might be right that it might make sense to handle local* differently on CD installs, although unfortunately it's actually kind of hard to unpick that by the time we notice ...
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug on pkgsel to improve that
<CIA-15> base-installer: cjwatson * r389 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-15> base-installer: Explicitly ignore Recommends while installing the kernel. We don't want
<CIA-15> base-installer: to install bootloaders at this point.
<CIA-15> base-installer: cjwatson * r390 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu2
<CIA-15> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r455 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.postinst changelog):
<CIA-15> cdrom-detect: Copy /cdrom/.disk/info to /var/log/media-info, in order that we get
<CIA-15> cdrom-detect: /var/log/installer/media-info on the installed system; doing this in
<CIA-15> cdrom-detect: save-logs is too late because /cdrom is already unmounted by that point
<CIA-15> cdrom-detect: (LP: #364649).
<CIA-15> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r456 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu2
<CIA-15> installation-report: cjwatson * r71 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/94save-logs):
<CIA-15> installation-report: Revert 2.39ubuntu2, which didn't work as /cdrom is unmounted by this
<CIA-15> installation-report: point. This is now handled in cdrom-detect instead.
<CIA-15> installation-report: cjwatson * r72 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu3
<bondiblueos9> hey
<bondiblueos9> I'd like to install ubuntu on my powerpc mac, but my cd drive is broken
<corp186> can someone point me to documentation on how to maintain a local repo and add new udebs to it for development purposes?
<corp186> I think I figured out how to generate a new Packages file using dpkg-scanpackages
<corp186> now I think I'm having signing issues:
<corp186> net-retriever: gpgv: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<corp186> anna[2013]: cat: can't open '/tmp/net-retriever-2017-deduplicate/*'; No such file or directory
<corp186> anna[2013]: WARNING **: bad d-i Packages file
<cjwatson> delete Release.gpg, you can't replicate it
<cjwatson> there's a documented preseed to disable authentication
<corp186> so I need a preseed on top of deleting Release.gpg?
<cjwatson> 'd-i debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated string true'
<cjwatson> it's also possible to feed in a key using apt-setup/local0/key, but that's more work
<cjwatson> (both preseeds are documented in Appendix B to the installation guide)
<corp186> cjwatson: network preseeding occurs early enough to be effective?
<corp186> or do I need to do initrd preseeding, since I'm doing a netboot setup
<corp186> ok, so the preseed worked for authentication, but now I see that I need to regenerate the Release file
<corp186> is there some utility to do that?
<cjwatson> apt-ftparchive
<cjwatson> (supersedes dpkg-scanpackages)
<corp186> cjwatson: thanks
<corp186> I think I've finally gotten everything I need to start some dev work
<corp186> cjwatson: one architectural question: when I need to bypass a later installation task (like user-setup) I figured I would touch a file somewhere and check for it in the user-setup postinst script before continuing
<corp186> does this seem reasonable, and if so where would you put the "stamp" file
<cjwatson> you're bypassing things conditionally?
<cjwatson> (where: /var/run/)
<corp186> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> seems ok, though if you have to modify user-setup.postinst anyway you could just modify it to do what you want
<cjwatson> I wouldn't put something with stamp files like that into Ubuntu but it's OK for a derivative
<corp186> so here's my idea in a nutshell: proper backup and restore
<corp186> have a utility that only backs up the packages that are currently installed along with /etc, /home/ /usr/local etc.
<corp186> then at install time (or restore time as it may be), you can restore from the backup by:
<corp186> 1. copying old /etc/passed and /etc/group into /target
<corp186> 2. install old /etc/apt/sources* into /target
<corp186> 3. install all packages from backup list (exact same packages versions, not the latest versions)
<corp186> 4. merge hw specific /etc config files (i.e. don't overwrite things like xorg.conf or module blacklists in case the hw platform has changed)
<corp186> 5. copy over the rest of the backed up files
<corp186> but this necessitates skipping over user-setup
<cjwatson> right. sounds worthwhile, though I imagine there are lots of scary corner cases and so I'm more than happy to let you prototype it ... :-)
<cjwatson> (e.g. sometimes the package list varies slightly depending on the hardwarE)
<cjwatson> s/E/e/
<corp186> cjwatson: yeah, lots of corner cases, but might as well try it and get something that works for many/most people
<cjwatson> a stamp file is the easiest approach; maybe later it'll be worth figuring out something more elegant
<corp186> cjwatson: I'm getting an error now on debootstrap:
<corp186> E: NOSCRIPT
<corp186> EA: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/unknown
<corp186> EF: No such script: %s
<corp186> any idea what that means before I do more in depth debugging?
<cjwatson> are you using a modified CD image?
<corp186> I'm doing netboot
<corp186> I couldn't figure out how to make a full cd
<corp186> and netboot seems to work well enough so far
<cjwatson> probably means you forgot to fill in the Suite and/or Codename fields in your Release file
<cjwatson> compare http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<corp186> actually, I'm still working off of karmic, cause I don't want to deal with lucid breaking things as I prototype
<corp186> it had been working fine until I regnereated Packages and Release
<cjwatson> lucid vs. karmic wasn't significant in my comment
<cjwatson> check your regenerated Release file :-)
<cjwatson> I bet it says "unknown" in it somewhere
<corp186> I actually didn't "regen" the Release file; I had already manually updated it with new md5sums and sizes before I saw your comment about apt-ftparchive
<corp186> wait...
<corp186> you're right
<corp186> codename is unknown somehow
<corp186> oh.... I had played around with apt-move
<corp186> and it mucked it up
<corp186> base system is installing right now
<corp186> thanks :)
<soren> Are the no cases anymore where the installer chooses lilo over grub?
<cjwatson> not TTBOMK
<soren> All the LVM or XFS special cases are gone? Neat.
<cjwatson> although the manual option is still there
<cjwatson> (grub-installer/skip=true)
<soren> I didn't realise. I haven't done an install for my own needs for a while.
<cjwatson> possible compromise here: take lilo off the CDs, but leave it in supported
<cjwatson> that way if people come to us saying "argh, I needed lilo" we can (a) point them at netboot (b) find out why
<cjwatson> it will help with (b) because they'll have to make a conscious change
<cjwatson> but won't leave them completely out in the cold
<cjwatson> grub2 covers LVM, and we fixed the XFS problems a while back
<soren> Right. You did see mathiaz' e-mail to ubuntu-devel earlier today, right? lilo is suggested for demotion to universe.
<cjwatson> not yet though I was aware of the general proposal from a UDS discussion
<cjwatson> I'll follow up with my counterproposal
<soren> Wicked. Just wanted to make sure it was on your radar.
<corp186> cjwatson: you mentioned that apt-ftparchive can generate the Release file in the repo, but I haven't figured out how to do that
<corp186> can you explain how you do it?
<cjwatson> I don't do this very often, but it's 'apt-ftparchive release' or '... generate'. However it's very late for me, I'll have to refer you to the docs or the web
<corp186> hmm, the man page didn't mention any release command
<corp186> ugh...
<corp186> I was looking at an apparently out of date man page on line
<corp186> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-05
<CIA-15> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r116 ubuntu/debian/ (6 files): merge from Debian 1.17
<CIA-15> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r117 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.17ubuntu1
<CIA-15> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r692 ubuntu/ (28 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 40
<CIA-15> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r693 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-06
<cr3> cjwatson: are you still maintaining germinate under people.u.c as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Germinate, or is it now maintained in launchpad?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-06
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1392 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-8 kernels.
<CIA-88> partman-target: cjwatson * r802 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog control): merge from Debian 71
<CIA-88> partman-target: cjwatson * r803 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 71ubuntu1
<CIA-88> tasksel: cjwatson * r1451 ubuntu/ (34 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 2.87
<CIA-88> tasksel: cjwatson * r1452 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.87ubuntu1
<CIA-88> partman-base: cjwatson * r210 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu7
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1393 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu7
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-07
<CIA-88> ubiquity: superm1 * r4450 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-88> ubiquity: If available, copy GRUB translations in oem-config user mode.
<CIA-88> ubiquity: (LP: #686789)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-08
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: you guys still around?
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson:   If you get chance can you try something for me,  fire up a vm run the installer in english, but select madrid as timezone, and spanish/spanish for language/keyboard layout and see if you get Spanish I got ENglish
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-09
<CarlFK> this no longer works on natty:  d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda   d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<CarlFK1> alt installer, Is this what walks the % bar across the screen: Dec  9 01:34:49 debconf: --> PROGRESS STEP 1
<cjwatson> ev: could you sort out bug 686737, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686737 in ubiquity (and 2 other projects) "Untranslatable string: Passwords do not match (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686737
<cjwatson> ev: oh, and similarly bug 654491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654491 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Untranslatable "Confirm your password:" label (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654491
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: did you guys get my note re the install language yesterday?
<ev> davmor2: yes, but I'm a bit all over the place today
<ev> I'll endeavor to get to it tomorrow
<davmor2> ev: No problems I was just double checking as I logged off not log after
<davmor2> long even
<ev> ah, thanks for following up
<cjwatson> ev: have tentatively assigned those to you.  (I only care because they're marked as oem-priority bugs)
<ev> okay
<ev> straightforward enough
<ev> on it nowish
<CIA-88> ubiquity: evand * r4451 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Add debconf template for password confirmation (LP: #654491).
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-88> ubiquity: evand * r4452 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Translate the 'passwords do not match' string (LP: #686737).
<tjaalton> what device should grub-installer use when installing lucid on a softraid mirror?
<cjwatson> I don't unambiguously know what softraid means.  Do you mean mdadm or dmraid?
<tjaalton> because it's using /dev/sda and fails, but I can't figure out which one to use for a manual run
<tjaalton> mdadm AIUI
<tjaalton> there are three partitions that are mirrored, and those are /dev/md{0,1,2}
<cjwatson> you should normally install GRUB to all the disks containing the array
<cjwatson> e.g. /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<tjaalton> the dialog shows that, but the logs say that it only tried /dev/sda AFAICS
<tjaalton> though I don't have a proper log right now, bleh
<tjaalton> but it failed nevertheless
<tjaalton> they are 2TB disks, does size matter ?-)
<CIA-88> grub-installer: cjwatson * r878 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu2
<cjwatson> I'd rather analyse a log than speculate ...
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> I have the installation ready, so I could chroot and run grub-installer, right?
<tjaalton> running from another disk atm
<cjwatson> you can't run grub-installer manually.  you can run grub-install manually if you make sure /dev /proc /sys are bind-mounted
<tjaalton> yeah, I'll give it a go
<tjaalton> root@fermaatti:/# LANG=C grub-install --no-floppy --force /dev/sdb
<tjaalton> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!.
<tjaalton> that's how it fails
<cjwatson> exactly 2TB or >2TB?
<cjwatson> and are you preseeding the partitioner?
<tjaalton> exactly, and no preseeding
<tjaalton> I did it like instructed on https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<tjaalton> manually
<cjwatson> you'll need to create BIOS Boot Partitions then
<tjaalton> ok
<cjwatson> or use expert mode to work around the slight boundary-case bug that it uses GPT for >=2TB rather than for >2TB
<tjaalton> the partitioner did leave some empty space there iirc
<cjwatson> you need an actual partition on GPT, not just empty space
<cjwatson> the partitioner calls it "Reserved BIOS boot area"
<tjaalton> ah, alright
<tjaalton> I found some bugs that are related, will have a look at them
<tjaalton> btw, why does that help page suggest running "grub-install /dev/md*" after replacing a faulty drive? it complains that installing to a partition is a bad idea..
<cjwatson> error I think
<tjaalton> btw, i used the alternate installer so it's already "expert mode", and it shouldn't have used GPT in the first place?
<cjwatson> the alternate installer is not already expert mode.
<tjaalton> ok
<cjwatson> it arguably shouldn't have used GPT although it's a bit of a toss-up - people are going to have to get used to GPT soon enough anyway
<cjwatson> so I'm not all that worried about the exact boundary case
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> just the documentation needs a refresh ;)
<CIA-88> tasksel: cjwatson * r1453 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-88> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding kubuntu-full task and changing
<CIA-88> tasksel: server's Key from ubuntu-serverguide to screen (LP: #672755).
<CIA-88> tasksel: cjwatson * r1454 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.87ubuntu2
<CIA-88> console-setup: cjwatson * r157 ubuntu/ (73 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.57
<CIA-88> ubiquity: superm1 * r4453 ubiquity/scripts/plugininstall.py: cover copying GRUB translations for oem-config mode that don't include a '_' in the name
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-10
<quadrispro> hi guys
<quadrispro> I need some help with partman-auto
<quadrispro> with preseeding partman-auto
<quadrispro> I'd like to let user choose the destination device only
<ev> I've got bootchart working in hudson: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/hudson-bootchart.png
<soren> ev: Shiny!
<ev> thanks
<CIA-88> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4454 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-88> ubiquity: Sync network configuration with netcfg: drop ip6-allhosts (see Debian
<CIA-88> ubiquity: #533384), and strip trailing dots from the hostname and leading dots
<CIA-88> ubiquity: from the domain.
<cjwatson> ev: please look through bug 673028 when you get a chance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673028 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "Ubiquity encrypted home doesn't setup encrypted swap (affects: 3) (heat: 370)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673028
<ev> bother
<ev> looking
<ev> weird, blkid is seemingly saying the swap partition isn't when that code is run
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-11
<meltemi> Question: Is the "blacklist=" option that can be appended to the kernel commandline a debian-installer option or a kernel option?
<meltemi> I mean, is it d-i that is acting on it, or the kernel?
<meltemi> My reason for asking is that I've been following the instructions here on an existing ubuntu installation: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau
<meltemi> blacklist=vga16fb seems to have no effect; vga16fb is still loaded
<cjwatson> neither, it's an initramfs-tools option
<cjwatson> grep -r blacklist /usr/share/initramfs-tools
<meltemi> aha, that's why I couldn't find it :)
<meltemi> Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-12
<DjRedemption> Hey I need help with a tripple boot on mac. How should I install Ubuntu without having to use grub when selecting my Windows partition?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-05
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1573 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-3 kernels.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1574 ubuntu/ (10 files in 6 dirs): Add armhf support, with only the omap flavour for now.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1575 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu82
<CIA-16> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r14 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Add armhf support.
<CIA-16> partman-uboot: cjwatson * r15 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 5
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1576 ubuntu/ (build/util/get-packages debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> debian-installer: Don't fail when one of the entries in sources.list.udeb has an empty
<CIA-16> debian-installer: Packages file.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1577 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Update build-dependencies for armhf.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1578 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Fix some broken symlinks for armhf.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1579 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu83
<DoberMann> hi, i'm stuck with 11.10 alternate install with usbkey see this for details : http://pastealacon.com/29243
<DoberMann> what's the right way to pass the isofile as an argument ?
<CarlFK> DoberMann: I have no clue about booting iso like that,  but I noticed the oneiric doesn't have boot=casper
<cjwatson> CarlFK: boot=casper is ignored for alternate CDs anyway.
<cjwatson> 16:05 <cjwatson> I don't think you can; you have to use the hd-media installer image.
<cjwatson> 16:06 <cjwatson> It probably only worked before by luck
<cjwatson> 16:08 <cjwatson> It would work if written directly to a USB key (or ought to), but the business of loop-mounting the image off a file on the USB key is something the alternate installer doesn't contain code for
<cjwatson>                  by default.
<cjwatson> as said to DoberMann when asked the same question in /query
<DoberMann> k, thx
<GrueMaster> ev, cjwatson:  I have a question on how to debug a package installation issue on maverick.  Currently, there is an update to procps in maverick-proposed that fails to install via netinstaller.  I need to debug why.  See bug 771372 (comment 16) for details.
<CarlFK> #771372
<CarlFK> wheres the bot?  grumble...
<CarlFK> Launchpad bug 771372 in procps (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "procps runs too early in the boot process (affects: 7) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771372
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771372 in procps "procps runs too early in the boot process" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771372
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: I've posted an analysis.
<cjwatson> (and tagged it v-f-maverick)
<GrueMaster> Excellent, thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-06
<RodrigoJimmy> Greetings my friends! I'd like to personalize the boot and installer process of ubuntu server. Change boot menu options, set default idiom, set default partition schema, and so on. What's the best way? Changing iso contents em regererate ISO by mkisofs or genisofs? or change debian-cd and debian-installer packages to do this? Or neither?
<RodrigoJimmy> ps: sorry about my english
<ogra_> you should be able to do most of that by using a preseed file
<RodrigoJimmy> ogra_: thanks! And about change boot menu options and gfx logo?
<ogra_> well, that might take some more effort ... i think there are wikipages (likely outdated though) about modifying images
<RodrigoJimmy> ogra_: with pressed I can set default answers for debian installer, and some other things
<ogra_> right, i.e. the partition scheme
<RodrigoJimmy> ogra_: yes, I saw some like that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ogra_> right, that should give the right hints
<RodrigoJimmy> But I'd like to change color schema of debian-installer too
<RodrigoJimmy> I don't know where I should change debian-installer
<RodrigoJimmy> in initrd of a ISO CD, or in debian-cd package or debian-installer package and later regenerate ISO by debian-cd scripts
<RodrigoJimmy> because debian-installer leaves in initrd of a ISO cd
<RodrigoJimmy> lives*
<RodrigoJimmy> sorry
<ogra_> it used to be in some gfxboot-theme-* package in the past iirc
<ogra_> not sure thats still true though, i havent touched that area in a long time, others might be better to comment here
<RodrigoJimmy> hmm, right. And after I change the packages, like gfxboot-theme-*, what I supposed to do? Wher a shuld put the new packages that I changed?
<RodrigoJimmy> that's one of my big doubts
<RodrigoJimmy> lol, this is a big picture: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development
<RodrigoJimmy> ogra_: thanks for the help, you gave me a North.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-07
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1581 ubuntu/ (build/config/armhf.cfg debian/changelog debian/control): Enable armhf/omap4.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1582 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu84
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5101 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu35,
<CIA-16> ubiquity: hw-detect 1.88ubuntu1, localechooser 2.39ubuntu1, partman-uboot 5.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5102 trunk/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Add armhf support.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5103 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Set DPKG_UNTRANSLATED_MESSAGES=1 when installing packages so that bug
<CIA-16> ubiquity: reports are easier to analyse; requested by Brian Murray.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5104 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.6
<CIA-16> partman-auto: cjwatson * r616 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> partman-auto: Don't offer resize_use_free autopartitioning method on armhf (already
<CIA-16> partman-auto: excluded on armel).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5105 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Add a few armhf -> armel symlinks to fix the armhf build.
<CIA-16> partman-auto: cjwatson * r617 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu17
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5106 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto 93ubuntu17.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5107 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: typo
<kyleN> ev, hi. I'd like to use oem-config  in an arm chroot with proper preseeding to create the user and the other basics that oem-config normally does. is this possible? oem-config-debconf?
<kyleN> that chroot becomes a rootfs tarball that can be combined with kernel and other bits with linaro tools create a working system
<infinity> cjwatson: Argh.  d-i thinks it knows better than udebs, and just flattens things to /lib? :/
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> library reduction fun
<cjwatson> maybe just make a special exception; that code is no fun
<infinity> Well, the added irony in this case is the line a bit further up where it knows that the PI is "/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ld-linux.so.3" and then it decides it doesn't need it. :P
<infinity> (Given the above, you may be able to generalise it, rather than make an exception... ie: if it's looking up the PI location anyway, ensure that we keep it?)
<infinity> And by "you", I might mean "I".
<infinity> But someone. :P
<cjwatson> Feel free - I'm pretty much out 'til Monday
<infinity> Mmkay.
<infinity> Is that bit in d-i itself, or one of the many subpackages?
 * infinity doesn't feel particularly like hunting, if you happen to know.
<cjwatson> probably debian-installer/build/Makefile
<cjwatson> or if you're unlucky it's in mklibs
<infinity> Mmkay.
<cjwatson> one of the two anyway
<infinity> And the fun continues:
<infinity> 13:20 < GrueMaster> grmbl.  "Loading libc6-udeb failed for unknown reasons. Aborting."
<cjwatson> Crappy error, but there should be something in syslog
<cjwatson> It means udpkg exited non-zero
<GrueMaster> yea, uh.  No syslog accessible without libc6.  No shell, no saving logs.
<infinity> Installing to an SD that you can pull and put in another machine?
<cjwatson> no virtual terminals?
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: headless for one.
<cjwatson> Can you run armhf in qemu?  It might be quickere.
<cjwatson> *quicker
<cjwatson> Given that this failure has got to be pretty early.
<GrueMaster> This is right after loading the preseed.  Way before install starts.
<infinity> I see no reason why not.
<GrueMaster> I am not setup for qemu.  And I don't want to take the time to learn it now.  I have way too much on my plate.  I'll try on a system that has monitor/keyboard.
<cjwatson> I'm not necessarily saying *you* have to ...
<cjwatson> (Sorry, I did say "you", but I meant "one".)
<cjwatson> That said I should go be sociable ...
<GrueMaster> yea, that didn't work.  'can't run "-/bin/sh":  Permission denied".
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-08
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, hrm.  I suppose I could fix this in base-files-udeb instead.
<cjwatson> Please tell me there isn't a base-files-udeb.
<cjwatson> Do you mean rootskel?
<infinity> Oh, or, whatever has the base filesystem. :P
<cjwatson> Doesn't seem like the ideal place to work around PI things, though.
<infinity> I hadn't looked.
<infinity> Well, that's how amd64 works around it.
<infinity> By shipping the lib64 -> lib symlink.
<infinity> If I fix this in mklibs (which doesn't look too painful), that could go away.
<cjwatson> True.
<cjwatson> So you mean a /lib/armhfouyqwourtuwtriqur -> /lib symlink?
<infinity> But it would be just as easy to ship.. .Yeah.
<infinity> It's one or the other.  Symlink the directory, or have mklibs install ldlib to its full path.
<cjwatson> I guess that wouldn't be totally awful, although a proper fix would be better
<infinity> The latter feels more correct, but the other hack already exists for amd64.
<cjwatson> No upgrade problems, at least.
<cjwatson> So we can switch later.
<infinity> What, you mean you don't regularly install apt in your d-i initrds and upgrade them?
<infinity> :P
<infinity> So, yeah, what's responsible for that lib64 symlink?  You reckon rootskel?
<infinity> Sadly, the d-i build log was unhelpful.
<cjwatson> rootskel, yes.
<cjwatson> ./debian/rootskel.links.amd64:1:lib lib64
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/rootskel/ubuntu
<cjwatson> Yeah, let's go with that
<infinity> Yeah.  It feels more correct to fix it in mklibs, but I'm also not sure what fallout that might cause when it tries to install amd64's PI to /lib64
<infinity> (which is correct, but I have no idea what order these things happen in)
<cjwatson> We'd have to fix mklibs then upload eglibc and rootskel at around the same time, yes.
<infinity> eglibc wouldn't need an upload.
<infinity> It gets ldlib path from readelf.
<cjwatson> Oh, yeah, duh
<infinity> Where it lives in the udeb is irrelevant.
<infinity> As I discoverde. :P
<infinity> discovered, too.
<cjwatson> The d-i build system unpacks all the base udebs (probably in roughly alpha order) and then runs mklibs.
<cjwatson> So if it has a symlink there it might even work OK.
<infinity> But yeah, I could remove the link from rootskel and fix mklibs.  It's tempting.
<infinity> Or, true, if the link's already in place, it would probably DTRT, since it's not absolute.
<cjwatson> right
<infinity> Yeah, maybe I'll fix this the way that seems more elegant, even if it's more work.
<infinity> Cause adding a new symlink for any new arch with a m-a PI seems broken.
<cjwatson> At run-time, udpkg basically just extracts stuff by calling tar
<cjwatson> It wants libc6-udeb when it gets to the point of retrieving further installer components beyond its base system, since only the base system gets reduced so it needs a full libc at that point
<cjwatson> Still a bit odd that it worked before that point for Tobin.
<infinity> I'm moderately unsure as to what Tobin's breakage is right now.  I'll need to play.
<cjwatson> I can't quite think why specifically unpacking a new libc6-udeb would have hosed things if the problem was that the PI was in the wrong place.
<infinity> Well, he moved his PI to the right place manually and repacked the initrd.
<infinity> Otherwise, he would have never gotten that far.
<infinity> Does udpkg freak out about overwriting unowned files?
<infinity> I suppose it couldn't possibly, or this reduction business would fail horribly.
 * infinity blinks and wonders where qemu-system-arm went.
<infinity> Oh, in universe, in qemu-system.  I must have napped through that package split.
<infinity> Err, wait.
<infinity> I can't test this with qemu.
<infinity> No vexpress images.
<cjwatson> udpkg doesn't give a shit about file ownership.
<cjwatson> In fact it doesn't track it.
<cjwatson> qemu doesn't have other arm targets yet?  Boo.
<infinity> S'ok.  I can test the mklibs stuff locally.  I just wanted to see if I could reproduce Tobin's thing.  Which will have to wait for my Panda or QuickStart to be idle.
<infinity> Silly bootstrapping.
<infinity> Err, just my Panda.
<infinity> No QS images either. :P
<cjwatson> Fair enough.  I'll leave you to reproduce with Tobin. :-P
<cjwatson> (I'm sure you needed that image)
<infinity> Dot dot dot.
<infinity> I hate you SO MUCH right now.
<cjwatson> You know, I don't think I know anyone else who spells out ellipses.
<infinity> Sometimes, you need to.
<infinity> For maximum effect.
<infinity> cjwatson: Would appreciate comments and/or laughter on http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/mklibs.patch
<infinity> cjwatson: (Presented as an upload to sid rather than precise, as Debian/armhf needs the fix just as badly)
<infinity> cjwatson: As called by d-i, both mklibs and mklibs-copy appear to DTRT with my patchs for armhf, amd64, and i386.
<infinity> cjwatson: Can't think of any corner cases that might blow up, but I also didn't feel the overwhelming desire to actually read all of mklibs.
<cjwatson> infinity: ld_path_name == "/lib/" will never be true, as dirname doesn't return something with a trailing slash
<cjwatson> (not foo == bar  =>  foo != bar)
<cjwatson> infinity: I know it was partly pre-existing, but testing os.access(dest_path + "/" + ld_file_name, os.F_OK) seems bizarre - why would the PI *basename* exist in dest_path?  Should that be s/ld_file_name/ld_full_path/?
<cjwatson> (OTOH maybe I'm missing something odd that mklibs does)
<cjwatson> infinity: seems basically plausible though
<infinity> cjwatson: No, dest_path is lib/  Which seemed effin' wrong to me too, but that's how the code it written.
<infinity> s/it/is/
<infinity> cjwatson: And point taken on ld_path_name not containing a trailing slash.  Oops.
<infinity> cjwatson: (dest_path being lib instead of root is why I then install to ../ld_full_path)
<infinity> cjwatson: The whole this is just plain weird.
<infinity> cjwatson: patch updated.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: adconrad * r5108 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fix the armhf symlinks to point to actual files
<ogra_> hmpf, seems my cia setup is broken, i just released ubiquity 2.9.7
<ogra_> sigh and i'm missing 100MB of build deps ...
<ogra_> fun
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for them to install
<infinity> ogra_: Are you testbuilding before you upload, after chastising me for wanting to do the same? :P
<ogra_> infinity, nope ...
<infinity> So... You uploaded?
<ogra_> but i would appreciate if someone else could upload i dont get my chroot right here and dont want to waste another hour
<infinity> Oh.  I was just going to do an -nc upload.  No refresh.
<infinity> Cause I'm a filthy cheater.
<ogra_> it needs bout 100MB build deps to even roll a source package :/
<cjwatson> how about I just upload it, guys :)
<ogra_> and somehow thats still not working ... its so long ago that i built ubiquity that i have to check the docs ... grmbl
<ogra_> cjwatson, please do
<cjwatson> also just changing the name in the changelog and not adding [ Colin Watson ] (e.g. as dch -r does) is a bit rude :)
<ogra_> ah, i was missing a debian/rules update
<cjwatson> not that I vastly care
<ogra_> oops, sorry ... i didnt see a reference to infinity either (though he explained that above)
<cjwatson> up to people to put themselves in the changelog if they want
<ogra_> right, it was just confusing
<cjwatson> uploading now
<ogra_> bah, and now my chroot works :P
<ogra_> well, at least i have it ready for next time
<ogra_> and i know that armhf chroots work for building source packages :)
<cjwatson> you don't need most of the build-deps to build the source package anyway
<ogra_> well, it complains and stops if i dont have some of the python bits
<cjwatson> -d
<ogra_> (pyflakes etc)
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, sure, but that's small
<cjwatson> point is you don't need everything
<ogra_> i didnt feel brave enough to -d ... (i noticed the note indeed)
<ogra_> well, i have a proper chroot for next time ... so thats already good :)
<cjwatson> you don't have to be brave; you can try it and then check that the debdiff looks right.
<infinity> ^
<cjwatson> I think you should just need debhelper, dh-di, and pyflakes, maybe one or two other bits.  certainly not most of the libraries.
<infinity> Like I said, I was just going to do an -nc upload.  But not if everyone else was falling over themselves to upload. :P
<cjwatson> -nc is fine if you've done 'debian/rules update' and there were no Python changes, yes.
<cjwatson> It's worth running 'make -C d-i check' though.
<ogra_> hmm, but xz is really bad on arm
<ogra_> even ctrl-c'in the xz creation took 5 mins until it got through ...
<ogra_> depressing
<infinity> On which machine?
<ogra_> ac100 indeed
<infinity> The ac100's 512M of RAM doesn't really make it shine.
<ogra_> in an armhf chroot
<infinity> My phone has more. :/
<ogra_> intrestingly compressing inside the hf chroot seems to be lots and lots heavier than unpacking under armel in the host rootfs
<cjwatson> xz compression is a lot slower than decompression anyway
<ogra_> apparently
<cjwatson> Fairly well-known.
<cjwatson> (But, for a source package, I'd still rather take a couple of minutes longer and save the space.)
<ogra_> but i was hoping that hf improves it a bit
<ogra_> vs el
<cjwatson> I would be surprised if it did any significant floating-point work.
<ogra_> yes, apparently it doesnt
<cjwatson> Compression algorithms rarely do, although there's the odd exception.
<bdmurray> In bug 901502 I see the following in syslog:
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901502 in ubiquity "I booted into Lubuntu Installation rather than running installation from the live desktop. After inputting my user info and proceeding, the installer encountered an error." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901502
<bdmurray> Dec  7 20:19:58 ubuntu kernel: [   28.072013] loop1: rw=0, want=13608534816, limit=1048576
<bdmurray> Dec  7 20:19:58 ubuntu kernel: [   28.072021] EXT2-fs (loop1): error: ext2_free_branches: Read failure, inode=98360, block=1701066851
<bdmurray> Dec  7 20:19:58 ubuntu kernel: [   28.072023] attempt to access beyond end of device
<bdmurray> Is that indicative of media or memory issues?
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm uploading my mangled mklibs as an ubuntu1 revision for now, so we can test it.  Feel free to give it an eyeball or two and upload to Debian and sync over my changes.
<infinity> Damn.  I guess I should have tested my new mklibs with a full d-i build.
<infinity> Oh, FFS.
<infinity> *headdesk*
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx  1 adconrad adconrad    4 Oct 17 15:01 lib64 -> /lib
<infinity> Thanks, whatever udeb unpacked that symlink.
<stgraber> :)
<infinity> Apparently the concept of relative symlinks is a lost art.
 * infinity fixes.
<infinity> And, it's debhelper's fault?
<infinity> debian/rootskel.links.amd64:lib lib64
<infinity> ^-- That's creating absolute links?  Ick.
<infinity> You know, I'm tempted to just take the links out of rootskel.  I don't really need them anymore.
 * infinity does so, and feels pretty good about the whole affair.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-03
<wenchien> hi, i made a merge proposal about lp:883615
<wenchien> https://code.launchpad.net/~wenchien/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/lp883615/+merge/137510
<wenchien> please give me a hand to review the changes if you have some time, thank you!
<xnox> wenchien: the changes are sound, will need to test it a bit more.
<wenchien> xnox: thanks :)
<xnox> wenchien: because we embed extra packages in ubiquity source code the upstream is actually at: lp:ubiquity & lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/precise-proposed
<xnox> wenchien: don't worry about it. We are greatful for any ubiquity patches =)
<wenchien> xnox: do i need to create another branch for lp:ubiquity ?
<xnox> wenchien: not for this proposal. It's just a note for the future.
<xnox> =)
<wenchien> xnox: i see. thanks a lot! :D
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Where is the image for Ubuntu 12.04.2 UEFI secure boot to test?
<cjwatson> I'll tell you when it's ready
<FourDollars> I am working on the integration of UEFI secure boot for OEM precise projects.
<FourDollars> I try to use grub2 in precise-proposed but it failed to load menuentry. Is it an known issue?
<FourDollars> "error: efidisk read error."
<FourDollars> GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.5
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Can't tell you without seeing the image in question
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Do make sure you have enough memory if you're testing this in a virtual machine - that caught me out
<cjwatson> OVMF appears to be quite memory-hungry
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I am testing with a real machine with UEFI secure boot.
<FourDollars> s/with/on/
<cjwatson> I haven't yet had test results back from real machines with the Ubuntu images
<cjwatson> Which would be my priority before trying to work out what's going on with OEM images
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Is there any daily build can be download?
<cjwatson> Hm, sigh, build failure
<cjwatson> Not a correct one.  Please stop asking, I'll tell you when it's ready
<FourDollars> cjwatson: OK.
<cjwatson> (Current precise daily builds are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/, but they're incorrect - they don't contain a signed kernel.  I'm trying to fix that)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I see. Thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> I suppose that might be enough for you to compare boot loader behaviour
<cjwatson> Since they ought to have a signed GRUB
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Do you mean the signed GRUB has been included in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/ ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<FourDollars> cjwatson: That is great!
<cjwatson> Or it's supposed to be anyway
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Thank you very much.
<cjwatson> I'm still light on test feedback
<cjwatson> But I haven't been soliciting test feedback because of the aforementioned lack of signed kernel
<FourDollars> cjwatson: What I need cuurently is to make grub menu workable.
<FourDollars> I can maually load signed linux kernel.
<FourDollars> I can maually load signed linux kernel succesully.
<FourDollars> But I can not use grub menu, and I am trying to fix that problem.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I have got the information I need. Thank you.
<cjwatson> OK - I wouldn't mind knowing if those images boot on real SB hardware, certainly
<cjwatson> Regarding your problem, if you can shove in a 'set debug=efidisk' somewhere then that might give you more info
<cjwatson> Or 'set debug=all' if you get desperate
<cjwatson> It might be a genuine GRUB bug that we'd need to identify and backport a patch for
<FourDollars> I can boot from signed grub to signed linux kernel, but it is not automatic. I have to input commands manually.
<FourDollars> Roger that. I will try 'set debug=efidisk' and 'set debug=all'.
<cjwatson> I'm assuming you used the pregenerated Ubuntu-signed GRUB image rather than generating your own?
<FourDollars> yes
<FourDollars> shim-signed and grub-amd64-signed.
<FourDollars> All from precise-updates and precise-proposed.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/ , and I can see GRUB menu.
<cjwatson> OK, so I guess start by comparing your image against the Ubuntu one and eliminate differences ...
<FourDollars> Yes, thanks a lot. :)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Where is the EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi in precise-desktop-amd64.iso coming from? Is it copied from /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed/grubx64.efi.signed of grub-efi-amd64-signed ?
<cjwatson> gcdx64.efi.signed actually
<cjwatson> If you use grubx64.efi.signed that'll be configured wrongly for booting removable media
<cjwatson> We actually extract it frm the debian-cd_info.tar.gz file emitted by debian-installer, which also includes some other bits of configuration
<cjwatson> But ultimately it's from gcdx64.efi.signed
<FourDollars> Where can I get the debian-cd_info.tar.gz ?
<FourDollars> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/cdrom/debian-cd_info.tar.gz ?
<FourDollars> Appearingly it is not. I have checked the files inside.
<FourDollars> OK. I find it at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-proposed/main/installer-amd64/current/images/cdrom/debian-cd_info.tar.gz .
<cjwatson> s/precise/precise-proposed/
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Will it move to precise-updates afterward?
<FourDollars> Stupid question. It should be why not. XD
<cjwatson> Yes, it will
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I manually copy efi.img and those files inside from debian-cd_info.tar.gz, and then it works. :D
<cjwatson> Great
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-05
<xnox> cjwatson: how was the original timezone map done? Can that be updated, cause a few countries have changed "default" timezones.
<cjwatson> xnox: I'm not entirely sure - ask ev
<ev> we're chatting about it now
<ScottK> If one hits quit in the first page of the installer (ubiquity), is the designed behavior to start a lilve session or to go back to the do you want to try or install screen?
<ogra_> live session iirc
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Then it's working ...
<ScottK> If an install is apparently halted at system installation 67% and Ubiquity is eating ~all the CPU, any immediate suggestions on how to figure out where I'm stuck (this is an encrypted LVM install)?
<ScottK> xnox: ^^^ suggestions?
<infinity> ScottK: Nothing interesting in syslog?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> It says something about media change.
<ScottK> The USB is there and mounted though.
<ScottK> There's also a depmod error a little bit further up about failed to symbolic link
<ScottK> Linux-image postinst failed.
<infinity> postinsts failing sounds bad.
<infinity> The installer should probably notice such things and error out, instead of appearing to hang, mind you. :P
<ScottK> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413155/
<infinity> But that's probably the problem.
<ScottK> I did encrypted LVM on this system on Monday and it worked.
 * ScottK wonders did something change or is it gremlins?
<infinity> Oh, that may not be a failed postinst, just a verbose one.
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<infinity> It's certainly the media change event there that screwed you.
<infinity> But why or how that happened, I dunno.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe I bumped the usb stick.
<infinity> Unless your CD is actually incomplete.
<ScottK> I've done several installs with it already.
<infinity> (That's the same message you get with d-i on multiple-CD installs... Which we don't do)
<infinity> Kay, if it's worked before, you may have just had some cosmic rays.
<infinity> Or /cdrom/ genuinely has nothing in it due to some other random bug umounting or mounting over it.
<infinity> If you remember how you got there, I'd give it a whirl to reproduce.
<ScottK> I'm trying again.
<ScottK> I did check that the USB was present and mounted.
<ScottK> So perhaps I bumped it or something and then Ubiquity failed to notice when it reappeared?
<infinity> Possibly.  Dunno.  A lot of maybes at this point.
<infinity> Ones I'll fail to care about if a second try works.
<infinity> It may be high time for us to rename /cdrom/ in casper/d-i/etc to avoid looking like we live in the past.
<ScottK> I'm glad I've done this install enough times that knowing the language I'm installing in isn't important.
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> I still get messed up sometimes when I test software in right-to-left languages.
<ScottK> Officially gremlins I guess.  It's past the point it hung last time.
<ScottK> Here's a bit of a conundrum ...
<ScottK> When installing with lvm/encryption, passphrase entry is done before you select your keyboard.
<ScottK> So if it turns out that your keyboard selection is wrong and you fix it, then the keyboard layout you install with is different than the one you set your passphrase with.
<ScottK> Which can make some passphrases hard to type ...
<infinity> That seems a bit backward.  Shouldn't language/keyboard be the first things asked?
<infinity> xnox: You still around?
<cjwatson> We've been round in circles with design on this for years.
<cjwatson> A quick IRC discussion won't solve it.
<infinity> Kay..
<cjwatson> Bringing partitioning forward was a genuine win in many ways (it's one of the things people often praise when they talk to me about the installer in person), but it does raise this awkward case
<cjwatson> The best compromise we've found was to add a keyboard indicator
<cjwatson> I don't recall what the KDE frontend has, though
<infinity> Yeah, but the keyboard indicator does you no good if you don't realise this particular problem will be a problem.
<infinity> Especially since passphrases are blind, so you may not know you're typing it "wrong".
<cjwatson> Yeah, I guess it may be worth providing some kind of hint specially for the crypto case
<cjwatson> We can't just pull keyboard back though - that involves pulling location back as well (for sane defaults) and at that point we've lost most of the gain from parallel questions
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-06
<EntropyWorks> trying to netboot 12.10  and its missing the mlx4_en module for networking
<EntropyWorks> plus once I remade the initrd.gz it fails again, can't find my disks.
<shadeslayer> hey, is there a documented way to generate .disk/info ?
<shadeslayer> or is there documentation for how the string should look
<shadeslayer> oh nvm, it's from lsb-release
<soren> I have a preseed that includes "d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true", but I still get the "Unable to automatically remove LVM data" prompt.
<soren> If I'm using an expert_recipe. Could that be the cause?
<soren> s/^If //
<xnox> soren: can you reproduce this with quantal CD or not?
<xnox> soren: wait. Better - which cd are you using?
<soren> Sorry, should have mentioned that. This is with Precise.
<xnox> hmmm.... well I have fixed bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm because I have assumed that it will be impossible to be triggered with pure partman-lvm.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm (Debian) "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154086
<soren> xnox: I do have that version of partman-auto-lvm. :-/
<xnox> I am reading the source code and trying to figure out the codepath you are hitting.
<soren> xnox: Hm.
<soren> It seems I can work around it by passing all disks in partman-auto/disk
<xnox> soren: yes.
<xnox> soren: see https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-lvm/ubuntu/view/head:/lib/lvm-remove.sh#L1
<soren> xnox: Either that or have an early command that just goes ahead and nukes all the pvs and vgs and whatever.
<soren> xnox: Yeah, that's what I'm looking at, too.
<xnox> so it looks like it's a safety check: if VG is spanning more than the disks you asked to be partitioned, it bails out since changes affect more disks that you asked to touch.
<soren> Right.
<soren> But what I want is just to start from scratch. Nuke everything and reinstall.
<soren> Even in that means just installing onto one disk even if it used to span two.
<xnox> true.
<soren> I think I'll do the early_command thing.
 * soren wonders if lvm is available by then, but I guess it would have to be.
<xnox> soren: there is partman/early_command I believe which is run after d-i initialisation but before partman. Let me double check the correct command name.
<xnox> soren: yeah "d-i partman/early_command string $nuke_all" at that point you should have partman-lvm already.
<xnox> you may need to modprobe device-mapper.
<xnox> soren: can you still open a bug against partman-lvm e.g. "cannot destroy & reinstall however I like"
<soren> xnox: Yeah, will do.
<soren> xnox: Thanks.
<soren> xnox: And yes, the partman/early_command was what I meant. I'll know in a few seconds if it worked.
<xnox> soren: ack & cool =))))
<soren> Yup, seems to have done the trick.
<xnox> \o/
<soren> xnox: bug 1087230
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087230 in partman-lvm (Ubuntu) "Too hard to just reinstall and partition any way I please" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087230
<EntropyWorks> curious why the netboot installer for 12.10 ended up putting 12.04.1 on the server I finally got to booting
<cjwatson> Logs?
<cjwatson> (/var/log/installer/syslog)
<EntropyWorks> gathering logs now... will have a pastebin in a bit
<cjwatson> We only need that one file
<EntropyWorks> false alarm... looks like someone updated a file from an old preseed.cfg that still had "d-i mirror/udeb/suite string precise" and "d-i mirror/suite string precise" that would do it..
<cjwatson> Right
<EntropyWorks> I do have a question about the netboot installer linux and initrd.gz I need to add a bunch of kernel modules to get it to work.
<EntropyWorks> btw this is my fixes for the quantal netboot initrd.gz http://goo.gl/PfOZd
<infinity> EntropyWorks: Sounds like perhaps that driver might be missing from nic-modules.udeb
<infinity> EntropyWorks: I'd recommend filing a kernel bug and following up with #ubuntu-kernel.
<EntropyWorks> infinity: ok
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-07
<FourDollars> cjwatson: It seems that grub-efi-amd64-signed doesn't support uuid search for vfat file system. Right?
<xnox> for vfat/ntfs do not support linux filesystem UUID, instead use label
<FourDollars> xnox: Got it, thanks a lot.
<xnox> the vfat/ntfs labels are symlinked into /dev/disk/by-uuid/ which may suggest otherwise.
<xnox> no problem =)
<FourDollars> xnox: Are you sure that grub-efi-amd64-signed supports label search for vfat file system?
 * FourDollars is oging to try it.
<FourDollars> s/oging/going/
<xnox> xnox: i know that grub supports label search. But I have not yet tried any efi stuff.
<FourDollars> xnox: I use grub-install from quantal. It puts 'search.fs_uuid 1F4E-FBA8 root hd0,msdos1' on my USB drive.
<FourDollars> xnox: So I think grub also supports uuid search for vfat.
<FourDollars> xnox: But grub-efi-amd64-signed might have limited functionalities.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: I don't see a particular reason it shouldn't support that; it seems to have all the relevant modules.  Sounds like a bug.
<cjwatson> (Both label and UUID.)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Thanks for your reply.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2-signed/+bug/1087653
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087653 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "grub2-signed doesn't support vfat file system on USB drive." [Undecided,New]
<bizhanMona> HI is this a right place to ask about kickseed/preseed?thx
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> But it's nearly dinnertime here so be quick
<bizhanMona> oh okay then please go ahead have your dinner, I have just started to process of understanding what it is and will have lot us of questions in future. Thank you.
<cjwatson> OK, sure.  Quick mental model: preseed is a way to set a bunch of values in a database which is consulted by the installer during operation and can provide answers to what might otherwise be interactive questions.  kickseed is a compatibility layer for the Red Hat Kickstart format that translates things into preseeding at the very start of the installer
<cjwatson> You can mix and match them (via the Ubuntu-specific 'preseed' command extension to Kickstart)
<bizhanMona> oh great, because I know about the Redhat kickstart so I can use the same kick start file, (I hope) then.
<cjwatson> Well, it will provide a starting point at least; it probably won't be complete
<bizhanMona> okay great to know I can always come here for help. THanks so much.
<cjwatson> The idea was more to get people over the initial hurdle than to provide compatibility with every detail (though I do add details if they aren't too painful to translate)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-09
<zhiattags> hi is ubuntu 11.04 compatible with dell studio xps?
<zhiattags> i am encountering some errors.. i think there is something wrong with the drivers.. i am not sure
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-02
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: with the latest rsyslog trusty, we dont see installer logs being copied to /var/log/installer/ in desktop installations
<psivaa> reported bug 1256695 against rsyslog
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256695 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "Trusty desktop Installation logs are not copied to /var/log/installer/" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256695
<psivaa> the issue first appeared with 20131129 and i think that's when rsyslog got upgraded from 5.8.11-2ubuntu4 to 7.4.4-1ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-04
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox_ : curious if you have any updates/ comments on bug 1256695 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256695 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "Trusty desktop Installation logs are not copied to /var/log/installer/" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256695
<cjwatson> psivaa: I started looking last night but had to download a fresh image first
<cjwatson> psivaa: so about to look at it now
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<cjwatson> psivaa: my god, this is a hell of a diff to work through
<cjwatson> 5.8.11-2ubuntu4 -> 7.4.4-1ubuntu1
<psivaa> cjwatson: yea :), it was a big leap
<psivaa> cjwatson: backing out to the old version to save time is fine by me if bisecting it will take long
<cjwatson> I have no interest in attempting to back out across two upstream versions
<cjwatson> this regression is now five days old, so there is no sense in a panicky reversion when I'm sure we can fix it in a more measured way
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> ah, we need to adjust for the removal of v3 compatibility mode
<cjwatson> maybe
<cjwatson> no, I think it's actually a privilege-dropping problem
<jibel> on Trusty I'm unable to create an EFI partition during installation with d-i. I filed bug 1257702
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1257702 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Disk partitioning fails to create EFI partition on Trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257702
<jibel> It works fine on 13.10
<cjwatson> jibel: hm, nothing much useful in the logs :-(
<cjwatson> dosfstools has changed
<jibel> cjwatson, indeed :( Is there anything else I can collect?
<cjwatson> jibel: don't think so
<cjwatson> jibel: fixes uploaded, dosfstools maintainer cursed for renaming programs under my feet
<randnr4> hello, is this possible: boot 12.04 live usb (desktop x86) and (execute a script to) do unattended install? I created live usb from desktop live iso with usb-creator-gtk. I've tried preseed, kickstart, ubiquity preseed... Live usb is ok, the need is to have only one usb image and independent of hardware
<xnox_> randnr4: yes it is possible, there are some ubiquity specific preseed keys that need to be set: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<randnr4> yes, I've seen that one, and six hundred other docs and blogs etc. I havent succeeded trying to build/modify work out from any of them.
<randnr4> for example, if i write a preseed file, assuming i write one that actually works. is it just command "ubiquity --desktop preseed.conf gtk_ui"  as an example?
<randnr4> i'm not quite a newbie but really feel like one about this.
<xnox> randnr4: no, one modifies boot parameter (kernel cmdline - F4 during cd boot at "Burning Man / a11y" logo) to specify - "automatic-ubiquity" then ubiquity will operate in an unattended mode, otherwise it will still ask to compare each step.
<xnox> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<xnox> randnr4: here is default "Ubuntu Desktop" unattended preseed - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/desktop/view/head:/preseeds/default.cfg
<xnox> randnr4: here are jenkins results https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/precise-desktop-amd64_default/
<xnox> randnr4: i recommend using images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/ they are guaranteed to be latest spin of ubuntu (with all Stable Release Updates) and it has been validated by automatic jenkins jobs, that automated installs work.
<jibel> cjwatson, thank you, I'll retry with next build.
<randnr4> Must be 12.04 at work. And ad integration etc on top, later. I can script that but need to solve the unattended install first.
<randnr4> xnox: thanx for the links. will read up and come back for more later :)
<xnox> randnr4: it is precise.... if you prefer choose point release images as needed.
<bdmurray> xnox: there is more than one installer failure due to a package conflict with console-setup-linux and wheezy sources on the cdrom some how.  Do you have any ideas about this?
<xnox> bdmurray: i'm not sure, there is always /etc/debian_version file which at the moment still defines us "wheezy/sid" (well derived from)
<xnox> bdmurray: but the sources from wheezy shouldn't be used in any way, unless something started doing that based on /etc/debian_version.
<bdmurray> bug 1247099 is an example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247099 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "this crashed during ubuntu installation from memory stick prepared using these instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247099
<bdmurray> Nov  1 13:17:41 ubuntu apt-setup: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1)]/ jessie contrib main
<bdmurray> that's the odd part I noticed
<bdmurray> some other bugs reference wheezy as I mentioned
<bdmurray> or is that a reinstall of Ubuntu and the jessie bit is from the installed system?
<cjwatson> IIRC that's unetbootin being rubbish
<cjwatson> or some other similar build-me-a-USB-stick tool
<cjwatson> in the past I'm pretty sure I've marked though invalid not-our-problem
<cjwatson> *those
<cjwatson> bug 1024827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024827 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer crash can't overwrite compose.ARMSCII-8.inc" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024827
<xnox> cjwatson: hm. Is pendrive linux brain dead as well? since that's what tell people to use from Windows http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cjwatson> dunno
 * xnox ponders now that windows started doing usb sticks maybe there is a built-in usb flashing utility.
<bdmurray> I'm gonna test pendrive linux
<bdmurray> since we link to it and all
<cjwatson> that bug mentions problems if the drive had previously had Debian on it
<xnox> .... cause we do apt-clone/restore ?! =/
<bdmurray> got it, thanks!
<cjwatson> xnox: I have a feeling that unetbootin might do its own apt-ftparchive or equivalent out of the union of whatever files happen to end up on the stick
<cjwatson> the drive -> I mean the installation medium, here
<xnox> ok, but we shouldn't add the clearly debian package pools in the generated CD sources.
<cjwatson> *we* don't :-)
<cjwatson> unetbootin => not ours
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/155564029/Casper.txt
<xnox> are those entries not generated / parsed by us?
<bdmurray> so the default for that pendrive linux installer is not to format the drive and then it'll leave a bunch of stuff leftover
<bdmurray> briefly looking I have two versions of oem-config in /misc/cdrom/pool/main/u/ubiquity
<bdmurray> and I have raring and saucy deb cdrom: entries in my sources.list file
<xnox> =(
<cjwatson> xnox: oh, hm, yeah, maybe casper could use some filtering there ... somehow
<cjwatson> good catch
<xnox> cjwatson: well, bdmurray spotted that it looks fishy.
<cjwatson> collective praise :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-07
<CarlFK> d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition  ...  how do I make it resize /sda1 and use the free space?
<CarlFK> or how do I not seed it and just let me pick the options
<CarlFK> which I seem to have accidently done last week, so I know I am close ;)
<CarlFK> never mind all that - the need just evaporated ;)
<xnox> superm1: udisks will be removed from main shortly, it is superseeded by udisks2 but it looks like dell-recovery possibly still depends on udisks.
<xnox> superm1: api is very different, so some porting is required (the new one is structured slightly better than the old one)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-08
<superm1> xnox: thanks for the heads up
<superm1> i'll make a note to take a look
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-03
<FourDollars> Does anyone know how to fix the problem of http://paste.ubuntu.com/9352909/ ?
<FourDollars> OK. I used `DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck fakeroot debian/rules binary` to bypass it.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-02
<xnox> cyphermox, i was pondering to upload the raidid= patch to debian, and sync.
<xnox> there was open request for inclusion into debian since forever.
<xnox> one less package to maintain then.
<cyphermox> xnox: I'll do the forwarding
<cyphermox> it's indeed one of the things that make sense to just upload, and now I made it even simpler
<cyphermox> xnox: did you try the raidid patch yourself? I don't have raid hardware to play with
<cyphermox> meh, I suppose I could setup qemu to emulate it
<xnox> cyphermox, i do have matrix raid, intel rapid raid in my desktop. cause i did a refresh of it last time around when working on this stuff.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-04
<zero_shane> does anyone here have experience with the "vmbuilder" image installer ?   I'm using it successfully for building images from scratch - but have a question about controlling the
<zero_shane> "type" of build I get
<zero_shane> currently - doing trusty builds - but it appears I get a basic "full server" instance - I'd like a super trimmed down "mini" instance
<zero_shane> I've used the ISO "mini" 14.04 image with Packer to build small(er) footprint Ubuntu builds - but not sure how to go about getting the same results with vmbuilder
<zero_shane> is there some way basically specify "mini" (or an equivalent, of course) ?????
<cyphermox> xnox: I'd like to take this opportunity to harass you again about reviewing my ubiquity code branch :)
<xnox> cyphermox, you shall =)
 * xnox is feeling harassed
 * cyphermox pokes at xnox some more
<xnox> i actually want to review it, rather than blindly merging it.
<cyphermox> of course, that's the point
<cyphermox> I can blindly merge things myself
<xnox> cause i bet there is devil in the details, that you are so cautious to just do it.
<cyphermox> it's not *that* bad
<cyphermox> but it's as evil in some parts as user-setup, for instance
<xnox> i was going to quickly finish qtbase, and do ubiquity review. i only now have finished qtbase and it's an hour past my end of week.
<xnox> i will do it on monday morning, in time for your monday morning.
<cyphermox> xnox: ack
<cyphermox> I'm well busy enough with base-installer now
<cyphermox> and to decipher in there what we really do still need and what's useless crap
<cyphermox> xnox: mind if I take dmraid?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-12-06
<xnox> cyphermox, i have console-setup TIL.... but i don't really want it.
<xnox> am i stuck with it now? =/
<cyphermox> xnox: that's fine, I'll do it later
<xnox> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2018-12-03
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi. any chance of an ubiquity upload to fix that kde crash soon? we are admittedly early in the release cycle, but we also have shiny new things for people to test (plasma/frameworks), so a working daily iso would still be great
#ubuntu-installer 2018-12-04
<cyphermox> acheronuk: sure
<CarlFK> is there an iso with a bunch of debs that is under 782M ?
<CarlFK> bunch of debs = what the net installer needs to boot strap enough to get the rest from the repos
<CarlFK> 782M is how much free space there is on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
#ubuntu-installer 2018-12-05
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thank you
<CarlFK> available on the "alternate install CD"  I remember that... um.. should I file a bug against this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ#What_is_the_Ubuntu_installer_called.3F
<CarlFK> and really what I want: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/tree/build/config/amd64/hd-media.cfg?h=ubuntu/disco  FLOPPY_SIZE = 801792
<CarlFK> please sync that with debian: FLOPPY_SIZE = 976560
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/installer-team/debian-installer/blob/master/build/config/amd64/hd-media.cfg#L7
<CarlFK> " large enough to put an # Ubuntu iso in" is not -grumble-
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1807047
#ubuntu-installer 2018-12-09
<Yukkuri> (copy from main #ubuntu channel) hi, i am having a bit broken liveusb with ubuntu, where i can boot in GUI, setup network and make a chroot (if needed). Given that, can i get a non-broken version of ubuntu installer (via deb packages and custom repo maybe) in a chroot?
<Yukkuri> the squashfs at some point seems to be corrupted
<Yukkuri> and i have no other media
<Yukkuri> some way to make a environment outsied a squashfs with installer, run that version of installer, using network repositories would be best.
<xnox> Yukkuri, one can use mini.iso
<Yukkuri> i can't burn it anywhere
<Yukkuri> can i use it inside livecd somehow?
<Yukkuri> i can download and mount
<Yukkuri> and then i woudl have to unpack squashfs of that mini.iso?
<Yukkuri> right?
<Yukkuri> and run what exactly in that filesystem?
<xnox> Yukkuri, why burn, when one can dd to usb disk or a disk-drive to boot it?
<xnox> once booted, it's all in ram....
<xnox> try to e.g. kexec kernel + initrd of it, with the right kernel boot params (e.g. `install`)
<xnox> CarlFK, responded on the bug report
<Yukkuri> i don't have anouther usb drive
<Yukkuri> i can only have this usb i am using to boot into livecd
<Yukkuri> or not to boot at all
<Yukkuri> and if i make mistake using same usb, i'll be out of usable OS
<Yukkuri> can't i just run binary of install in mini.iso ?
<xnox> Yukkuri, you sound stressed. Can you start from the beginning, as to what you have, and what you are trying to do.....
<xnox> no, there is no binary of install to run of mini.iso, as it needs to be actually booted.
<Yukkuri> i am having just one bootalbe usb stick with partially written liveusb+installer of ubuntu
<CarlFK> xnox: why -server vs -classic ?  I'll bet the classic is even bigger, so it won't fit.
<xnox> CarlFK, nope, smaller.
<Yukkuri> it's squashfs is not entirely correct, installer fails after copying all files, probably during invocation of grub
<Yukkuri> or at last files it copies
<xnox> Yukkuri, and where are you trying to install to?
<xnox> also not sure what you mean by "liveusb+installer of ubuntu"
<Yukkuri> i have tried to different hard drives, one regular HDD, one SSD
<xnox> did you simply use dd / Disks app to restore (dd) the desktop.iso to your usb stick you are booting from?
<xnox> one shouldn't need anything special at all to create bootable media out of our .iso files - just burn / dd / restore image onto USB or cdrom/dvd
<xnox> Yukkuri, recreate your installer media.
<xnox> CarlFK, see the size posted in my comment.
<Yukkuri> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso was written with unetbotin under windows 7 to usb stick
<Yukkuri> it apparently wasn't written completly
<Yukkuri> now i don't have that win7 os
<Yukkuri> i don't have other PCs around
<Yukkuri> i don't have other usb sticks around
<Yukkuri> i can't re-create usb stick installation media without risking be out of that livecd either
<Yukkuri> i can however have full network access
<xnox> Yukkuri, unetbotin is bad, don't use it.
<xnox> Yukkuri, it will not create anything of good.
<Yukkuri> too late
<Yukkuri> so now, what can i download in partially working livecd environment into fully correct chroot environmment, to perform actual installation?
<xnox> Yukkuri, so..... you should be able to grab kernel & initrd, put it on the usb stick, drop to grub, navigate the files on the usb stick to load kernel + initrd.
<xnox> Yukkuri, and the kernel/initrd there would be these ones ->
<CarlFK> xnox: you here for a while?  30 min or so so I can see if this works?
<Yukkuri> keep in mind that usb stick version of squashfs is corrupt
<xnox> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/ ->
<xnox> the initrd.gz and linux
<CarlFK> xnox: you just described building hd-media ;)
<Yukkuri> aha, i can download kernel image and initrd.gz for it. okay. but it would require some root to operate, right?
<xnox> Yukkuri, at least doing that (dropping those two files on usb stick, and trying to boot them from grub) should be a safe / non-destructive operation.
<xnox> i assume you can drop things on the initrd.....
<xnox> or find any other computer to just dd the desktop iso onto the usb stick....
<Yukkuri> yes, i can unpack, change and pack initrd back
<Yukkuri> but where to get correct squashfs image?
<Yukkuri> can i borrow on from mini.iso?
<Yukkuri> and after i drop all that onto usb stick, i am supposed to just use grub to boot from them?
<xnox> there is no need for a squashfs
<Yukkuri> or does initrd.gz from link you have given already contains correct squashfs for minimal install?
<xnox> that initrd+kernel is d-i based install, over the network, without any other files required
<Yukkuri> i see
<xnox> everything will be downloaded.
<Yukkuri> okay, i'll try
<Yukkuri> thanks
<xnox> mini.iso doesn't have any suqashfs either
<xnox> Yukkuri, btw. https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows is the right way to create ubuntu usb sticks on windows
<xnox> there are similar guides from there linked for Macos
<Yukkuri> another catch: i would need pppoe+pptp to setup network
<Yukkuri> i can do that in livecd
<Yukkuri> but would i be able to do that in minimal initrd?
<CarlFK> xnox: wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  Length: 1953349632 (1.8G) [application/x-iso9660-image]
<CarlFK> xnox: ignore that
<xnox> CarlFK, you originally showed server-live-iso..... i showed server-iso.... now you are talking about desktop-iso......
<xnox> Yukkuri, i think so, but i'm not sure.
<Yukkuri> can't i just run installer binary from unpacked initrd?
<xnox> Yukkuri, i'd recommend you to create a better usb stick.....
<CarlFK> xnox: yeah, ingore that.  I messed up just now
<Yukkuri> that would be easier i think
<xnox> Yukkuri, you can try to kexec it.
<Yukkuri> not the kernel
<Yukkuri> the installer
<xnox> kexec loads kernel + initrd.
<Yukkuri> i understand
<Yukkuri> but i have kernel loaded already
<xnox> and executes init from the initrd.
<Yukkuri> can't i just run installer?
<xnox> because d-i installer is the initrd.
<xnox> the init process inside it.
<Yukkuri> so i can unpack initrd
<xnox> there is no "binary"
<Yukkuri> i, got it
<xnox> and it expects to be the init, pid 1
<Yukkuri> darn
<Yukkuri> this would all running instances of NetworkManager die, right?
<Yukkuri> would make*
<Yukkuri> can i get the installer as a regular userspace binary?
<Yukkuri> i mean, it is already in livecd, ubiquity gtk_ui
<Yukkuri> where can i get one for chroot?
<CarlFK> Yukkuri: I don't think it exists
<CarlFK> xnox: where did you get ubuntu-18.10-server-amd64.iso  it isn't listed on http://releases.ubuntu.com/cosmic/
<CarlFK> wget -N http://releases.ubuntu.com/cosmic/ubuntu-18.10-server-amd64.iso 404
<CarlFK> ignore that too - found it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.10/release/
